# Congrats to Ed Spruiell!!



## RacerX (Jan 15, 2002)

I just noticed Ed has 1000 posts as of last night!! I have no doubt the total is climbing as I type. So raise your coffee mugs and toast Ed as he officially needs a life more than any of the rest of us. I would like to point out that Ed has past Admiral on the average number of post per day (Admiral is just over 7, Ed is just over 16).

At least with these two on the boards, life is bound to stay ineresting!


----------



## thedbp (Jan 15, 2002)

i'm not making my opinions known on this board quite as much as i could (or perhaps should).  I've been a member since Nov. 2000 and I think I'm still under 200 posts.

Maybe a few "Nootch!" posts here and there will get my average up 

zeb


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 15, 2002)

Ed you dog   
What's up with this ? he he he


----------



## edX (Jan 15, 2002)

"thank you, thank you very much," he says as he humbly types post 1001, sips his morning coffee and admits he spends too much time staring at a computer screen these days. 

that post per day thing is pretty embarrassing isn't it!!  well it is about to start going back down as i turn my attention back to my schoolwork. procrastination is one of my dubious skills. 

i guess the best thing to say is that i have been enjoying myself here at this  site. i have found an online community that includes a good number of people with superior intelligence or better (technical classification, not a personal term). my mind is often stimulated by the 'conversations'.  RacerX and AdmiralAk, you are both people i look forward to exchanging regularly with. thedbp, don't know you near as well but i have noticed you post good stuff, when you post, most of the time. 

so here's a coffee mug toast (it's my star trek mug today) to you and the site!!

of course an alternate explanation is that i have spent the last 2 years sitting in therapy sessions listening and keeping my opinions to myself and that it is just a great feeling to have somewhere i can express them!!! 

now, about that life, i saw one on sale just the other day and.....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 15, 2002)

Hey Ed..if you havent yet -- see "analyze this" -- I can picture you are the analyst in his chair daydreaming about saying it straigh to the patient...it jsut cracks me up


----------



## edX (Jan 15, 2002)

yea, i have seen it. in fact i just watched a short bit of it on tv the other nite. it really is a very funny movie when you know all the ethics and laws around therapy. just about every one of them gets violated in some ridiculous way in that movie. 

feel free to keep imagining me as Billy Crystal. i will look much better that way 

of course i prefer to see myself more like Robin Williams in "Good Will Hunting".
but i'm probably more like a poor man's Frazier (lol)

so this makes 18 posts for the day and it's not even dinner time yet. maybe i should see a therapist to break my press3 addiction


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 15, 2002)

> _*From RacerX:*_
> So raise your coffee mugs and toast Ed as he officially needs a life more than any of the rest of us.



Life?  What is Life?  What is a Life?  That does not compute (Robot from Lost In Space).....Dave, Stop Dave, I'm losing my mind, I can feel it Dave, stop Dave (You all should know that one).....NO SANTUARY, N O    S A N T U A R Y (Logan's Run) ....AAAahhhhhh.......

Your Draw (West World)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 15, 2002)

lol ed, I;ve told you before and I will say it again..you look like travolta 

So ed...have any of your clients waken you up and taken you at gun point becuae they couldnt get an erection ?  lol

That movie was hilarious... my favorire quote:

"you....you!!!...you....you...are something!"
"No, I am not!"
"Yes you are...you are something! dont kid yourself"


----------



## Jadey (Jan 15, 2002)

RacerX - love your new location description


----------



## RacerX (Jan 16, 2002)

Funny thing is, I've lived here in US Siberia (aka Minnesota) for going on 5 years and never been to Canada. Actually that isn't _that_ strange considering that I lived within a couple miles of the Mexican boarder for almost 30 years and have only been to Mexico 4 or 5 times (I could see the lights of Tijuana from my home in Coronado on most nights though).

And you know this snow thing is getting old very fast!


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

oh racer, i just knew we must have more in common than thumping trolls 
i lived 6 years in diego, mostly in OB, MB and PB but also up by sdsu and in clairemont. i spent 2 years at mesa jc and 2 at sdsu. i moved to ohio from there and getting used to the snow and the cold was awful. it took me years to learn to drive safely on the stuff. My mom still lives there and i keep my -30 degree down jacket there just in case i visit at this time of year (has happened once since i moved back to ca.) brrrr, shiver shiver!!!
i will say i made it south ot the border many more times than you. me and some buddies used to make a twice yearly trip to rosarital to go camping and party on the cliffs. the times i can remember from those trips were great ones. going down to the fishing village of puerto nuevo and eating fresh lobster with all you could eat beans and rice was always a highlight of those trips.  i have a great border crossing story to tell sometime if you remind me.  besides that, trips down to TJ were fairly regular. sometimes to drink, sometimes to shop and sometimes to watch the girlies dance  i was just in TJ shopping about 5 yrs ago and it had changed alot since i was there in college. much nicer now. still, it is unmistakably TJ.
just keep playing lots of Jimmy Buffett to keep warm!! especially "Boat Drinks"


----------



## RacerX (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah, I was born in La Jolla, and never seemed to get very far from there. Until I came up here to see one of my professors for the summer (I was also here in 1994 for a summer at the NSF Geometry Center), and then decided I needed a break from school (UCSD) and wanted to see what this winter thing was all about. So here I am almost 5 years later, and I would kill for a Rubio's Fish Taco!


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

lol, for me it was taquitos with quacamole!! no one in ohio had even heard of them.  
UCSD is a nice school. i often regret that i chose state. I grew up in Palos Verdes (La Jolla North - he he) from age 12 to 18. then one friend went to sdsu and the other to UCSD. state looked like more fun at the time. but i had some pretty good times visiting my friend at UC as well. i went to ohio when my dad died to be with my mom and little sister. i thought i might stay for 6-12 months. 15 years later i finally was able to call myself a californian again. aand i still can't get taquitos. i have to buy the frozen ones and make them myself. at least that's better than none at all like in ohio!!  at least i finally earned a degree there


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 16, 2002)

mmmm foooood....
I would kill for the opportunity to go to a "goody's" fast food place....the best fast food chain in the world 


racer -- nice location he he -- at least you are warmer than jadey and scott 


Ed -- whats with all teh acronyms ?


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

sorry, lost my sense of where i was - RacerX should know them all but for those who need a translator-

SDSU - SanDiego State University
UCSD - University of Calif. at San Diego
OB- Ocean Beach
MB - Mission Beach
PB -Pacific Beach.
(btw, geographically these last 3 would be just south of La Jolla and north of Coronado)
TJ - Tijuana

so RacerX, are you a Chargers fan? I have never lost mylove of the Boltz!!  Getting to see them go to the superbowl in my lifetime was cool!!  too bad we lost.  i have a sweat shirt from the game with both teams on it. up here i can wear it and nobody realizes who i was rooting for. of course i am developing an appreciation of the 'niners. went to see the chargers play them in exhibition 2 yrs ago. And i will always call it The Murph!!!


----------



## RacerX (Jan 16, 2002)

Still love the Chargers, though I haven't followed football that closely since Bobby Ross left. And I'm a big fan of the Padres (my father had season ticket when I was growing up) and I was lucky enough to see the one World Series Game that they won back in 1984. I do know Dan Fouts (his daughter went to the same ballet school as my sister back in the 80's), seems like a nice guy though I don't remember watching him play that much (before my interest in football).

Funny thing about UCSD is that on all my papers I would put _University of California, La Jolla_. Having been born on campus (Scripps Hospital), when ever anyone would ask me "where are you from" I would just point and say "over there", when they would come back with "no, no, _originally_" I would again point and say "over there"  . My ex-wife thought that I was the product of an experiment from the 60's at UCSD, and that was why they felt obligated to take me in (because it sure wasn't my grades that got me in  ).


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

Dan Fouts and Air Coryell were what revitalized my interest in football. I still think they were the best chargers team ever and shold have gone on to win the super bowl a couple of times. but teams from SD don't stand much of a chance in the coldest game ever played!! I love listening to Dan on monday nite football. Dave Winfield once came to a party at my house but i had already passed out and missed him. i probably wouldn't have made much of an impression at that point anyway 

your ucsd story is funny. i wonder what kind of experiment you were?  

so i will ask you the question that everybody in the midwest asks - are you a surfer?


----------



## RacerX (Jan 16, 2002)

You would think so, growing up in the Cays across the street from the beach. I body surf, but not the board kind  . When I would come home early from school, my Dad and I would go sailing quite often. That was before I met my first wife though  .


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

hey, me too. i was way too uncoordinated to get the hang of standing up on a board i used to love to go out body surfing in the middle of the nite. i only found one buddy who would hang with me doing that. all the rest would go back in after i would inevitably start making shark jokes. i've done some sailing. enough to earn my boyscout merit badge. i feel comfortable in a small sailboat but i wouldn't want to be out on the ocean in one.  actully i guess i was on the ocean in one. most of my learning was on the east side of catalina which is pretty calm.

ah, boyhood memories.

so how do you answer that other midwestern classic question - why would you leave calif. and come here?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 16, 2002)

You were a boyscout ? 
I would have never imagined 

I havent ever surfed -- I spent my childhood playing soccer (which rocks btw) -- swimming in the summers, and playing with Amigas and Amstrads, and of course listening to the kind music I am listening to now he he.


Hmmm man I havent grown up yet 
I do the exact same things ;-)  


So gentlemen how is mexico ?  Mexico or Spain for a good vacation ?


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

yea i stayed in the boyscouts till i was about 17 so that i could go on the camping trips, summer camp at catalina, canoeing down the colorado river, etc. i never made it past 1st class in rank though. no where close to being an eagle scout.  

i also played soccer. i was on the jv team at the private school i went to in tennessee. very few people knew about soccer in 1969 in the south. i continued playing ayso in calif till i was as old as they allow. i also plyed little league baseball. i played football for 3 years before soccer as well as basketball. i think basketball is my favorite to play, but not to watch. too bad i was never that good at it. 

bordertowns like we were discussing are terrible places to vacation unless you are underage and want to go drinking and whoring. not a very good idea even then. they are good places to go for the day and be home by dark or shortly afterwards. of course once you get below them things are nice and the people warm. not really vacation places unless you go all the way to the tip of baja where but i've heard even that can get boring quickly.
i went to mexico city and acapulco with my church group when i was 13. that was a long time ago but i would still bet they are both nice vacation spots to this day. the pyramids around mexico city still stand out in my mind. as do the cliff divers in acapulco.

oh, and none of my clients have ever threatened me in any way. they were all wonderful people who were more scared than threatening. i miss them.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 16, 2002)

So spain it is then....well Ibiza that is..... AdmiralAK does Ibiza, with samatha fox,
Special coverage reporting by Ed  -- Macosx.com/press3.com reporter ;-)


Whoring isnt my thing, drinking -- beh--over rated unless you are with friends, or a nice looking girl (thats actually with yu for reasons other than payment )


In high school I spent all my summers doing Tae Kwon Do.  I really liked it, did it in the winter too.  The problem was that as I grew older I had more responsabilities (especially in high school, somehow it seems that I was running the whole senior class ) so I gave it up, just a tad shy from my black belt...*sigh*



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2002)

actually I would say that drinking is overrated when you are with a good-looking girl.  Those are the ones you want to be able to remember!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 17, 2002)

I didnt say get drunk 
I just said drink  -- one shot of ice cold vodka never hurt anyone ;-)


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2002)

yes, be honest.  When is the last time you only had one shot when you were with a good-looking woman?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 17, 2002)

I dont know if it was a shot...it was more like vodka on the rocks, the same amount they put with whiskey oin the rocks, it was in a whiskey glass...

is that a shot or more ? 
It was last summer actually 



Ad,ora;


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2002)

you make it sound like you have only been with one good looking girl 

better not let the other ones get wind of this


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 17, 2002)

ed ed ed 
take a look at your question ;-)



> When is the *last time* you only had one *shot* when you were with a
> *good-looking woman*?



I took the liberty of highlighting teh important word 

Last time was indeed last summer (nice looking girl) but considering that since I came back my main concern was school + work with almost no time to go out plus the fact that I could not get served cause till december I was "under age" --- mathmatically teh chances were slim   (racer can you vouch for that ? lol )



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 18, 2002)

calling racerx ......calling racerx......calling racerx......calling racerx

can you hear me racerx, can you hear me?
this is ground control to racerx....

news flash - "racerx was reporting missing today in what many believe to be an alien abduction. in related news a man in minnesota claiming to be from san diego was found half frozen to death wearing nothing but swim trunks and mumbling "fish taco.....fish taco......fish taco.  more at eleven."


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 18, 2002)

And that was our reported, Ed, from the scene of this outlandish abduction fish taco story.

Now in local news resident genius and filanthropist, Herv? Kinnikens donated part of his billion dollar fortune to charities around the globe.  The interview at 11.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 18, 2002)

Just a little preoccupied (my wifes grandmother died), though the second story is entirely possible. I was just taking with one of her relatives from San Diego who came out for the funeral who said she saw one in Denver (maybe theyll have one here in a couple years, though I dont think I can want that long).

RacerX (member of _Team Pesky_)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 18, 2002)

sorry to hear that racer 
My condolences to you and your wife


----------



## edX (Jan 18, 2002)

yes, very sorry to hear about this. my thoughts and healing energies go out to you and your family. there are rarely enough words to properly convey feelings at times like these. sometimes simply being there for each other is the best way to express empathy and understanding. we will certainly understand if you are less present for a while.

if you feel a need to talk about it in a less public atmosphere, feel free to pm or email me. 

on the other hand, we obviously missed you. we're glad that the aliens didn't get you again and that it was someone else in the swim suit


----------



## RacerX (Jan 18, 2002)

It is always nice to know that you have people pulling for you. Who said you can't find great friends online!

Mrs. RacerX also wants to say thank you for your understanding. She was very touch by seeing what you guys posted.

Thanks for everything, and it is nice to be missed.


----------



## edX (Jan 19, 2002)

speaking of nice, it was a nice surprize to see your mark in my guestbook!! you are the only one from here to sign it and i really appreciated it.  i also appreciated the positive comment. 
I followed your link and checked out your site. very nice looking. you have got a real ambitious project going there!! i think you are a little behind in your osx releases but then not a lot of it has changed that i could see.  it was the first time i had seen anything other than written words about next. 
i notice you have a lot of buttons that don't have links yet. you are certainly better at organizing towards your perceived future than i am i found out just how much work putting a site together can be just with my simple site. the flip side is that i found out how simple some things can be and now i get really pissed off with these companies that can't even put their software updates on their site in a timely manner, if at all. you know the ones - well we don't have mac software available on the web yet but it is being shipped with ur latest product. BS!!
well, enough ranting, you guys both know how i am when i get going and we are supposed to be talking about more friendly things here.

and i agree, it is possible to find good friends online. ussually when you least expect it. (or when you are silly enough to start a congrats thread
 )


----------



## edX (Jan 19, 2002)

quickly, I just want to let you guys know that we have a thread  in the chatroom forum started by sithius. it is called

herve, admiral, ed, racer, everyone 	


  we are all famous.  Of course herve gets top billing! 


    
 The four musketeers
(smilie order and name order do not necessarily correspond)


----------



## RacerX (Jan 19, 2002)

Really?


----------



## edX (Jan 19, 2002)

well, actually smilies may bear no resemblence to names whatsoeverbut i took a wiild shot at being clever and....


----------



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

"It is easy in the world to live after the world's opinion;  it is easy in solitude to live after our own;  but the great man is he who in the midst of the crowd keeps with perfect sweetness the independence of solitude"


----------



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

With consistency a great soul has simply nothing to do.  He may as well concern himself with a shadow on the wall.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

Is it so bad to be misunderstood?  Pythagoras was misunderstood, and Socrates, and Jesus, and Luther, and Copernicus, and Galilieo, and Newton, [and Nummi], and every pure and wise spirit that ever took flesh.  To be great is to be misunderstood.

Seize the day.

Death to the Tyrants. (bill gates)  I am done now... I need to stay away from that white powder that is sitting on my counter.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 20, 2002)

_Really?_


----------



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

*really !!!*


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 20, 2002)

Ed you have made more and longer messages as me, congratulations!


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2002)

racerx, i think your computer has an echo 

I think nummi was really bored this morning. not even i have ever filled up this forum with as many posts as he made.  and that is saying a lot!!!!

so how is everyone dealing with the weather this weekend? how many of you guys are surrounded by snow right now? watching the pats and raiders play last nite was almost surreal sitting here in calif. We have have had strange high winds coming from the east but that's about it.

oh nummi, welcome to all these threads, ihope you stick with us. i like your philosophizing. a bit deep for me first thing in the morning but i will reread later and add comments.

chow


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 20, 2002)

Would Tolya be a good name for a future wife?


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2002)

not unless you are gay herve. if you are looking for a man, a tolya would be fine. but i don't think our tolya would be the one. he is far too much of a manly man.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 20, 2002)

> _posted by my good friend Ed_
> *racerx, i think your computer has an echo*



_Really?_


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2002)

ok, i laughed. you can come back and talk now. please make complete sentences or at least intelligible phrases. and move your computer out of that dark canyon that is causing the echo. 

or do you just have the hiccups?

if so, try drinking a glass of water from the far rim while counting backwards from 50 

but don't let your computer drink the water.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 20, 2002)

Sorry, I've been watching _Austin Powers_ (both of them) on my SGI while posting.

Yes... really.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 20, 2002)

don't let your computer drink the water!

don't let your computer drink the water!

don't let your computer drink the water!


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2002)

Phil, shut your computer down immediately and run for your life. your computer has been taken over by an evil bot intent upon destroying civilization. SAVE YOURSELF!!!  

RacerX - erect firewalls now, do not allow Phil's bot to infiltrate!!  It claims to be connected to ManicDVLN and Herve. I think we are targets. move your family to a safehouse asap. do not answer the door. It may already be too late for the Admiral. or perhaps he is operating undercover to locate and destroy this evil infestation!!

oh, and no need to apologize for watching austin powers.  just as long as you return to the real world sometime in the next 24 hrs or so. and i really am a little concerned about AK. After you came back with sad news when you were awol, i am just a bit worried about him. I hate to sound like his mother, but this is so unlike him. 
I hope your wife is coping well. I get the feeling you are a very supportive husband which is just what she needs right now. I still send my energy your way each day. Good comedies can certainly be healing. We all need to laugh no matter how bad things seem at times.

uh, sorry for the serious interruption. now back to figuring out how to save Phil and ourselves and the planet and....







*really*my computer prefers coffee.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 21, 2002)

The Admiral may be taking some time to enjoy his last weekend off. As I recall, he starts up a new semester soon (like in the next week or so) and he had a number of projects he wanted to finish before classes took over his schedule again. Between work, classes and being the main ESTJ here at Press3, everything else takes a back seat during the semester.


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2002)

good point racerx- being an ESTJ requires a lot from one's self 

it is a funny thing though, going back to what you said about online friends. i never thought much of the idea until i found this site. and hardcore computer geeks are the next to last group on earth i would have expected to like their company. but i have really come to enjoy the people here. i am not going to list names because i am sure i would leave somebody out and offend them since there are so many people i enjoy interacting with. I don't think it would hurt anybody's feelings to acknowledge that you, Ak and herve are among those i consider friends and would enjoy meeting face to face some day if it were ever possible. 
i think part of it is just the level of intelligence - "press 3 to connect with others in the top 3-5% of IQ bell curve" might not make a great advertising slogan but i think it is true. 
i am also finding the religion poll interesting. because a group that many might stereotype as being pretty homogenus shows a real diversity of core belief systems. i think this also enhances my fondness for others here. it really is a think different and respect differences environment. it kind of goes back to one of the fundamental differences between Freud and Jung. Freud wanted to treat people to let go of their differences and allow them to 'fit in'. Jung wanted to encourage "individuation" and allow people to feel comfortable with their differences and to fit in by being confident that they didn't need to be like everybody else. Obviously i am more of a jungian. (remember also that the types are derived from Jungian personality classifications )

I'd like to hope AK went on a road trip, is having lots of fun which he will report to us when he gets back, and is not working on his projects and ignoring us. see that E makes me think that it is unlikely he is just not visiting the site. it is hard to imagine he could go this long without craving our social stimulation


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2002)

Road trip ?
Heck no! 
Remember all that talk about nice looking mediterranean girls and the plot I had...it appears that the first batch of candidates found theri way to me this friday night -- have had my hands full all weekend long --- there are still lots of em that want my attention at the moment  he he he ;-)

Boy how I wish that were true ;-)
Friday night my ISP took a downturn and would not let me log on.  I used a non-local university provided number to check my emails but at 26400 you cant do much with forums (especially since I dont pay the phone bill and if my parent saw it they would freak lol).

I took this time to start my german book.  I am done with about 200 pages at the moment.  I still have more to write though (newton Press just died on me for some reason, and only for my german book --- I hope the file isnt corrupted cause I spend almost 3 days doing nothing but typing lol).

Next week the semester starts, this week the "ribbon cutting" of the new breed of multimedia classrooms at my university and I will have to spend this week training professors on how to use them (lol how the roles have reversed themselves).


Its good to see that the (only?) ESTJ of the forums was missed ;-)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2002)

Whew,   glad you're safe!! Just a small case of being delirious I see  that is understandable given the weather in your part of the world.  However, when girls start knocking on your door and flocking in, we would like to know immediately so that we may send a team of investigators.  This would be an extremely rare phenomenon! 

 you should intentionally forget to inform all the profs about some little commonly used thing. it will give them a chance to look human in front of their class! ( he he ) 

Tolya, next time you cannot connect to your ISP please alert the media


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2002)

lol 
Next time I will alert the RacerX press to release a press release for my adoring masses 

As for the girls -- I am not telling   they are all mine I tell ya 

and as for teh profs -- I am telling all cause I dont want people knocking on my door bothering me about stupid things (which will happen since these PhDs ALWAYS forget! -- lol I wonder how they got their PhD )

Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2002)

now as i remember, theed had 1st dibs on your leftovers. 

theed - would you still like one of admiral's imaginary girlfriends?

The profs get their phds by focusing upon the area of their phd and relying upon others to tell them everything else they need to know. Hence you are just another pawn in their little game (he he).  And they always forget stuff because they only remember what they are using. new things must be encoded thru repetition and so they will knock on your door repeatedly. But if you really want them to remember, you will leave something out and they will feel stupid when they don't know it, don't remember ever knowing it, and then will never forget it for fear of experiencing that feeling again.  (of course you insist that it was the first thing you covered right after lunch in which case 50% of them will say that's why they missed it, they were late getting back)

so racerx - you work(ed) for nasa?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2002)

I think I will create a "special entrance" for those problems, connect them to electrodes and each time they use that door to bug me about stuff I already told them they get zapped  he he -- purelly--daemonic 


Hey Ed...guess what PhD stands for (or at least a really creative acronym )


Press here Dummy ;-)



Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *so racerx - you work(ed) for nasa? *



That depends on how you classify _worked for_. I (and the others who got appointments at the Geometry Center) were given _suggestions_ as to what we could work on while we were there (we actually didn't have any responsibilities at all, just to do what came naturally). Some of those suggestions came from the people who paid us (the National Science Foundation and the Department of Energy) and included ideas which NASA would have liked us to work on. In the end I worked on a pure math problem that had _no_ application to any real world situation and used _none_ of the vast computer resources they had there  .

So in short, no. But working for NASA would have been too cool though! (only the problems looked very dull   )


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2002)

racerx - sounds like someone i know who worked for ibm in theoretical development but was constantly under stress because his supervisors were always pushing on him to come up with something useful!! He has a masters in computer science but could care less about computers. He just wants to work on abstract mathematical theories that even he has no idea what purpose they might serve. He assumes somebody else will eventually figure that out He doesn't even own a computer. He does it all in his head. He owns a piano instead. 

sounds like you had an ideal gig while it lasted!!

Admiral - when i eventually finish my PhD, it will stand for PASSED HIS DEGREE!!!! (or else post hysteria dementia  )

be careful playing with those electrodes. they are supposed to be used for gathering data, not administering pain. we have review boards these days to make sure the current flows the right direction 

the days of psychological experimentation being torture are gone. even mental torture is not allowed. however they cannot stop me from torturing all of you with my incessint babbling and talking about feelings (i know all you T types just cringe when you see that word - he he)

btw - i notice you are avoiding herve's wanting to marry a Tolya. I tried to tell him, but i think you are the one who should break it to him gently


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2002)

lol 
Hey Ed... when you get your PhD we will all have a huge party (at your house and at your expense of course )  he he he 

As for electrodes...hmmm.... Admiral + multiple languages + electrodes = ???  one killer CIA agent...dont you think ??? lol --- perhpaps I can give the CIA some class so that we (yanks) can compete with them (brits) for who's got the cooler agents lol (Admiral vs 007 he he he)



As for the herve - tolya deal....hmmm.... well...quite personally I think that 
tolya - nadja has a better ring to it   ---  Herve if you want some russian chick for yourself... I know a natascha that I can introduce you to 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2002)

when I get my degree, I would be thrilled to party with all of you! all you would need to pay for is your transportation.  Of course you might have to rough it by camping by the beach or in the middle of a redwood forest.  I am sure these are sacrifices you would make for me 

I would like to have had electrodes hooked up to a certain someone while they were saying " developers, developers, developers, developers..." 

I think Herve and Helga sounds like a great name for a couple! what do you think Herve? Kent Gent ( there it goes again typing by itself.  I wonder who Kent Gent is? )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2002)

Helga ?
heck no! thats an ugly name 
We should give herve someone with a nice name like greta 


As for teh travel expenses.. I dont mind... I hear that SF has  A LOT of single women (source of info:soapvox) so I think I would have a great time pre and post (and during) party  he he he



Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 23, 2002)

How about Veronica? Very elegant name. I like it.


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2002)

so Phil, is that you in your avatar or is that the guy from the Dell commercials?

 Herve and Veronica.  Well at least they would have a V  in common 

Greta? You should end up with a Greta just for suggesting it 
 I knew a Natasha in junior high and high school.  I had huge crushes on her at different times. she even lived in my neighborhood.  I saw her at the last reunion and she still looked good. 

ssshhh - Everyone be quiet! I think I hear trolls coming.... 

No, it is just racer X tromping around in the bushes looking for them Racer, come on in out of the cold and talk a while.  The trolls will get here when they get here


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 24, 2002)

Unfortunately I am not cool enough to wear an elf hat. My avatar is of everyone's favorite salesman, Stephen, the dell kid who tells you what kind of computer you ARE going to buy.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 24, 2002)

Matrix that Dell kid is SO annoying that I want to punch him silly 


As for greta...naaahh--- I prefer nataschas...but prefer even more emmanuelas, marias and elenas lol  (mediterranean thing )


I used to know several veronicas...but none of them was particularly superattractive (the drop dead gorgeous type)....maybe the name doesnt have a charisma to all its bearers lol



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 25, 2002)

we are really sinking low fast.  We are talking about girls names.  What is wrong with us? How did we come to this? 

Kaufman ( that was a cough - he he)

 well racer, I saw that you knew what I was up to right away.  I couldn't fool you.  I knew you weren't just another pretty face  but maybe vanguard will play for a day or two, that seems to be about his attention span for those kinds of threads.  I can only say I tried.  Not to mention the article was pretty interesting.  It was pretty balanced and that is unusual coming from either side.  I assumed all the work you have been doing on those PCs is part of why you have not had time to reply here. That and need to be there for your wife just a little bit more than normal. so please drop back in, you can see where the level of this conversation is going without you 

 Phil, I am looking forward to seeing you in an elf hat.  I think you're cool enough to wear one.  If I can wear a wizard's hat and robe, you can wear the elf hat for us. 

Admiral Ak  - maybe you should be looking forward to the new movie birthday girl.  I saw an ad for it on TV and it has a girl named Nadia who isn't really named Nadia.  It also seems to be about spies and international mysterious people  just your kind of stuff-he he


----------



## RacerX (Jan 25, 2002)

I'll be more into the conversation come this week end. This has just been one of those week (sorta like last week... but different  ). I only got 8 calls today, I think my clients think there are more than one of me. At least I get to work on Macs today! And yesterday a friend of mine (crarko) let me help him install Mac OS X Server 10.1. Yepper, no more Windows until Monday. I'm happy!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 25, 2002)

It even has built in ears! Ok, pass the word along, i'm going AWOL for the next few days.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 25, 2002)

As a matter of fact I am looking forward to that movie...
 -- dang -- busy day cant say more  back tonite


----------



## edX (Jan 25, 2002)

here is the link to birthday girl trailer at apple in quicktime. i would look at it on broadband at work if i were you. looks very good though. shows more than the tv ads.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 25, 2002)

I will take a look at it on monday when I get on my T1 lol.

Can you believe i was on osx.com for an hour before I wrote those 2 lines in my previous post ? lol -- it was seriously ONE HECTIC DAY...thanks god that is done 


But I did have fun (not the work aspect) -- I, out of the blue) SMSed one of my friends in greece (was just thinking about her) and found out her bday was today so I called her up to suprise her he he 

It was good to actually *talk* to her again 


On the bad aspect I spent $225 on 3 text books but hey -- it was a cool day 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 26, 2002)

well I take it Phil is going skiing.   let's hope he has a good enough time for all of us! 

Ouch! $225 for books sounds painful.  But also about par for the course.  and since they are almost always necessary to pass the class, it is not really a choice of whether to spend the money or not.  and usually not even worth the effort to try and find used.  I remember my first quarter in graduate school, I spent almost $700 on books.  Many of them were books I would need throughout.  In fact many I still use.  But the shock of spending that much money on books was mind blowing at the time! 

Wow, it sounds really great that you talked to your friend all that time.  What a wonderful coincidence.  It is good to hear someone's voice every now and then.  Sounds like a great way to end the week! 

So when are you going to go out and have some fun? Enough of this intellectual Entertainment already! Every so often you should get out and do what young men do.  Get out of the House so a girl could actually meet you.  Your good looks and charm are being wasted on us


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2002)

Phil is out skiing (dont break a leg man  )

As for me, I am drinking my coffee, taking it easy for the moment, getting my muscle coordination in order so that I can walk out of the house lol (too much sleep) and then off to downtown   --- I need an espresso lol

As for texts, I have all (well almost all) my texts.  The good thing is that for languages you buy a text,  its good for a year lol.  CS texts are different but they are good as references.  I have used my calculus book as a reference a few times 

One more year till my BA !!!!!
I ~ AM ~ SO ~ PSYCHED


----------



## edX (Jan 26, 2002)

good for you - you are leaving the house!! 

do not forget to girl watch while drinking coffee. also the biggest secret to meeting girls is just talking to them - initiate the conversation. within reasonable limits it is less important what you say than to simply be saying something, anything, at all. say it with a smile and you increase your chances considerably. 

today is another clean the house day. we are having overnight guests from australia on monday night. and tuesday we will go hiking in the redwoods again.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2002)

Back temporarily 
I managed to write to a few friends while out (my french is degrading...looking for french girl to practice my french  -- notice posted lol).
Coffee was good  While out I also bought a few DVDs (kiss of the dragon and the fast & the furious).  and of course I could not resist the temptation to go for a car drive (girly watching ) -- and I went and picked up an optiocal 5 button kensington mouse.  This is is coool!!!!!!

Need to go out and do some grocery shopping, almost nothing in the fridge  -- 



Later 


Admiral
PS : happy cleaning...DONT sweep stuff under teh rugs!


----------



## edX (Jan 27, 2002)

there is no such thing as happy cleaning 

Boy, a five finger mouse.  How much did you pay for that? 

Next time I would strongly recommend that you walk around girl watching.  It is hard to meet them while you are driving.  Plus I would  not want you to get in an accident while twisting your head around.  

 so what is the deal with racer X? He said he would join in more this weekend, but all he has done is type replies in the troll thread I started.  He's too busy playing to talk with his friends 

I wonder what Phil is up to about now.  Is he worn out and sound asleep, or is he scoping out the babes? 

So, are there any wild and crazy norske reading this tonight? if so, please identify yourself and say something norskian. 

Maybe we should start a thread and see what everybody's favorite coffee drink is


----------



## RacerX (Jan 27, 2002)

Sorry, in the middle of the day yesterday I got a call that a PowerBook had flat-lined. I rushed over for emergency surgery... and was asked to stay for dinner.  

(not to mention the fact that I had both of my PowerBook Duos apart yesterday, but I _was_ posting while doing that)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 27, 2002)

lol 
I did teh walking part too Ed -- before the driving part 
The walking part was to see spiffy dressed ones  the driving was to see the ones excercising lol.


Man -- it's sunday -- I cant believe it .... hey racer can you invert something to freeze time?  I dont want it to be monday yet


----------



## edX (Jan 28, 2002)

well racer X, I will operate under the assumption you will not be having some sort of an unforeseen event happening every weekend.  Sooner or later you will be expected to pull your weight around here 
Real life excuses will only go so far 

 and as for you Tolya, am glad you did such a thorough job of girl watching.  You never told us if there were any that really caught your eye.  Are there any you could still describe today? Next time I want a full report.  

So Phil, did you have a good weekend? It is your turn to give a full report.  How were the snow bunnies? Did you wear your elf hat it to impress them? 

All the major cleaning got done at my house this weekend.  All I have to do tomorrow is run the vacuum cleaner.  That is a job (but don't buy dope- it just typed that on its own ) I don't mind. 

 Later


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 28, 2002)

There was one that caught my eye while I was browsing through computer books in Border's...nice black haired mediterranean looking girl.  I would go as far to say that she was either italian or of italian descent ;-)

schweeeet looking girl



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2002)

too bad you aren't at my house tonight. I have three good looking aussie's spending the night. one is married but her sister and cousin are single. one is in 1st year at "uni" and the other just graduated. we all went out for fish and chips for dinner and talked until just recently. We occassionally have to translate english to english but that can be fun too. I would guess they would be quite interested in an international man of mystery like yourself 
i expect we are going thru  a couple of pots of coffee in the morning. 

i guess i will keep this short. i don't want phil and racerx pulling a muscle trying to catch up with current


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 29, 2002)

send over the siter and the cousin 
I will decide upon arrival which one suits me best 

Man I am so tired... thank God that today I dont have classes till 9:00 at night... 

I just had an intro to the biggest a$$hole professor there could ever be...but more of that in the Admiral and Ed show...(keeping it simple for the readers ;-) )


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

well, the aussie lassie's are gone back to the city (SF).  My GF took them to the redwoods and then i took them to the tidepools. it was another exceptionally low tide like the last time i went and took pics and shared them. they had a great time with me showing them seals, starfish, urchins, anenomes and more. they all collected a few rocks to take back down under with them. I was kinda sad to see them go. they were both funny and fun. At least i got hugs from all of them. that made me feel good. 
unfortunately my pics of them didn't turn out that well. maybe the ones on film will be better. the only real good shot i got was another one of a big anenome. 
so what about you guys, have you ever heard of or listened to the Dead Milkmen? or Frank Zappa?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 30, 2002)

hmmm when you get the photos scan and email them to me   -- maybe a reason to visit the sub continent lol 


I have no idea who the dead milkmen are 
(do they still deliver ? )


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

he he 

they have a very exclusive clientelle - Elvis, John Belushi, John Lennon, Jim Morrison, Frank Zappa.... 

we'll see how the pics come out. they're probably not your type anyway. they call it wallpaper 

no, really, they used my gf's mac to check their email and thought it was very cool. one of them was very interested in knowing more about macs. we just didn't have the time to go very far into it. she did want to know where we got that "wallpaper".  

so here is the pic of the anenome -


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2002)

hmmm...to me that looked like a coral reef 
Ed... I think everyone has abandoned us ???
what can we do to spice things up in this thread ?
a competition ? Hmmm.... "help Ed with his Degree...be a test subject" he he ;-)  -- maybe we can get phil as a test subject...find out why he has the elfman as an avatar


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 31, 2002)

Oh please! I want to be a mental test subject!

I'm going laugh in all of the beta testers faces when they find out that i was actuallly lucky enough to have a catherter insterted into my brain!

Going back to reality....I think no one's joining in because almost everyone here with the exception of mabey 10 people think that you're the ruling class.

I'm sorry, but its just not possible for me to have that much respect for you. 

If you really want to know why I wear an elf hat:

I helps me contain my brain apparatus for my testing, so if thought you guys were going to be the first students to tap my brain, I'm sorry....

But there's plenty of real estate left!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2002)

Maybe you are part of teh ruling class matrix  he he  -- ever think of that ??? 

Heck --- how did two years (well 1.5) go by ???
We've been on osx.com for what seems for a looong time 



As for the brain apparatus and testing...dont worry, Ed and I have a few 10 inch stainless steel surgical quality needles, we'll just suction out part of your grey matter and analyze it 


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 31, 2002)

Never thought about it that way admiral. Does bring back memories of the beginning with me, you, VGS, and the others.....

Ed's rather new on the scene but he's made up for that quickly. I little too quickly if you ask me....

Admiral, here's the deal! Ed only wants your IMF agents as a type of gestapo for the community once he performs his coup!

Join with me and we will be able to continue this community as it was ment to be! He may be rapidly approaching your post #, but if we combine our powers we might be able to hold out and think of a new strategy!

I'm depending on you!


----------



## thedbp (Jan 31, 2002)

you mentioned frank zappa!!!  now you are even cooler in my book.

Have u seen project/object?  its  an FZ cover project, but it features Ike Willis and Napolen Murphy Brock, so its really authentic.  I saw them in NYC for new years, and I'm seeing them again on Feb. 16 here in Baltimore.  When I saw them in NYC they also had Don Preston and Bunk Gardener (i believe from the original MOI), so it was like 4 out of the 7 people on stage were original FZ band members!  Wow!  They did a killer Cosmik Debris  along with some of his more esoteric stuff, it was a nice range.

If they come to your town, SEE THEM!  its amazing to see Ike Willis and doing it after all these years ... after they played Peaches en Regalia, he said something to the effect of "20 years later and its still hard as shit to play!"

cheers!


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

thedbp - no i hadn't heard of them but i will surely watch. I spent all night partying with Ike Willis many years ago. He is a great guy!! After the Zappa show at the Agora in Columbus, Ohio, some friends and i went to a disco bar down the street (only place happening that night). In walks Ike and I am the only one who recognizes him. So we get to talking and he leaves with us and goes to another friends house with us. After a couple of hours there, we all head back to his motel room where we stayed till after dawn. Zappa had strict rules about not having his band and crew party so we had to put a towel at the bottom of the door and hide everything anytime there was a knock on the door. those knocks never were anybody but roadies who knew that Ike's room was the place to be Turned out we had some mutual friends in LA. I am sure he wouldn't remember me today, but that night is one i will always treasure. Did you know that Ike is "Joe"? It was his garage they played in 
I do miss FZ. I am sure even Tipper Gore must have shed a tear when he died


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2002)

My agents and I take our orders for the big giant head...eerr... I mean from someone higher than Ed he he.




Man --- I am so tired...
interesting thing :
Our german teacher assigned us "new identities" which we did not know, so we had to ask others, that knew who "we were" questions to figure out our new IDs.... she gave me the name "osama bin laden" -- I asked a girl "Am I married" -- she laughed and said "yes, to many and you probably have many kids" -- since I was neither american (could not claim to be that mormon with the many wives) or europeans... osama bin lain came to mind 



Its the beard lol -- and its not even that long 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

I would like to know how a guy who works full time and goes to school part time and doesn't even use osx as his default along with a guy on a lowly imac 400dv who doesn't work and lives off govt. loans while procrastinating his disertation get to be known as the ruling class? especially when most users on this site have mac-chines that really do make ours look like toys.
if we are the aristocrisy, then this site is in real trouble.  

we have always been very openly inviting to any and all to stop in and join in banter with us. our only stipulation is that you avoid strict techno babble here. plenty of that elsewhere on the site. 

i tend to think of us more like the guys in the castle tower - as long as Admiral and Ed are still posting, the kingdom is safe 

I am not even going to touch the big ed, er i mean big head, in command issue 

but rest assured that the IMF agents are loyal to the cause, not to any individual. They have been specially trained to withstand the worst of tortures. (forced to listen to 72 straight hours of AK's compilations - he he)

keep in mind Phil, one of those 10" needles will go in one ear and out the other - just like your parents' complaints


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 31, 2002)

My friend did some studeies with rats in which he inserted needles of that sort. He flooded there brains with amphetamine and methanphetamine, and he actually proved the meth was stronger, even though it wasn't the choice of drug users. This because the high given by meth was more random, and sometimes dissapointed. The rats had a good time, right up until they got to use the guillotine.

I need one promise from you, and your IMF agents. If youre going to use truth serum on me, at least let me take a ride on the guillotine too?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2002)

72 hours are for newbies Ed 
Usually my Ibiza sessions go on for 96 hours lol (lol lots of food and drink while I mix -- they just have to dance non stop and still keep their whits at the end )



One small correction, full time Working
full time student (13+ credits  )
full time international man od mystery
part time OS X user


he he 

Ed get cranking on your dissertation!



Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 31, 2002)

Ed - So we may not be the ruling class after all. One thing in certain though, this site is in trouble.

When you are finished plotting your revenge on my peacekeeping forces, and thinking of some ingenious way to patch into my television system, so that you can contact me with a ransom message, I'll be ready......

Ed, this site may look like it wont put up a fight, and well... that may be true, but me and herve will never quit, the sheer power of our mind boggling messages will crush your mind, at which point i will pick up the tiny pieces and put them in a garbage can. Or is ther a refund on brains in CA?

Haha, i just thought of a lot of possibly offending jokes about California, not that any of them are true, in fact, CA is a very beautiful state. 

Ah yes, back to the point. You will have a death by sharp, pointy, nasty teeth!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 1, 2002)

Brains are non refundable AFAIK... you use em, they are yours forever lol -- no switching


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

no need for truth serum phil. listening to Ak's music while i psycho babble will break you in less than an hour. 

and since when do bill gates' collaborators qualify as peace keepers? you are a radical dissident and you know it. you cannot cover this fact with double talk and disguises. the IMF will do what they have to do to maintain the site. do not underestimate them!! 

did like the refundable brains joke. that was pretty good. mostly people just let them sit outside and don't use them. you should see the mess this makes. 

so phil, you have tiny nasty little teeth? you should probably see someone about that


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 1, 2002)

You come up well on ideas, but you are short on facts, my good man.

What kind of radical am I? A leftist? A rightist?

Or mabey even a _middlist_! 
*Cue surprisingly scary roar of music (austin powers style)

What is my goal? Why am I motovated to become a criminal?

It just doesn't make sense. Ok, Mr. Wizard of Oz, I think its time you come out of your scary booth. The jokes over.

I know what you've been up to! 

You've been collecting dell laptops! You know that if you plug them into an AC outlet, you will have no more than 15 minutes to evacuate the area before the laptop bursts into flames, killing all those unfortunate people who we actually attracted to the smooth luxurious curves of an inspiron laptop. A death by battery acid is assuredly a terrible one.

If you're plans go through successfully, we may even see a full scale battery war. Finally, those PC power bricks you have been stockpiling will realize their true function, to be monden-day electronic mace's.

I'm here to give the world full disclosure of your plans. Watch your back Mr. Ed......

So what did everyone have for dinner?


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

mmm. i went to the little taquerrio across the highway and got a chile relleno /rice and dos tamales. Both are things they only make on weekends and i haven't gone on a weekend night in ages. very good meal. i even got to finish off my gf's nachos with guacamole and sour cream. that was almost like having desert. and what did you have for dinner?

btw - the problem with your concocted storyline is that i live in calif. i could never afford the electricity on all those dell laptops. We are spending $150 to $200 a month on electricity at this time of year as it is!!  but it was a funny idea and i laughed vigourously at it 

i would say that since you are in cahoots with Billy the Bad that you are a wrongist 

look, perhaps we will offer you a chance to be a double agent. if you get herve's computer back by sunday morning into Ak and the IMF's hands, we will let you off and perhaps give you an opportunity to redeem your soul at some time in the future. how you do it is your business. other wise we can take no responsiblity if you end up collateral damage. 

speaking of which - any body looking forward to seeing that movie? looks like one we will probably want to see on direct tv ppv unless we decide to order the Starz package after football is over.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

mmmmm, Mexican. When I went to Sanfran I don't remeber seeing that many Mexican resaurants?

"Wrongist": I like it.  

Mabey that could be the quote of the month?

I remember there being a lot of hype surrounding collateral damage, as though it was going to be a big hit, but after 9/11 they've delayed it, and now there giving it more of a hushed release, and they're not metioning the terrorism plot.

Watched the preview at quicktime, looks cool. I like action movies. Not a huge fan of fantansy.


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

there was a new ad for colateral damage that i saw last night. it was more like a trailer than the usual ad. they really emphasized the terrorist part. i guess wea re ready to see them get their butts kicked now that we have rearranged the afgani countryside 

i don't live in sf. i am about 25 miles down the coast in a little town with a population of about 500 to 1000 people. we have a gas station, an arab owned market (every neighborhood needs one), a video store, a pizza place/coffee shop, a chiropracter, a sherrifs substation and a post office. oh, and a mormon church. and the mexican 'restaurant'. it is 6 miles to the nearest real grocery store. 

so i guess we will make you chairman of the local 'wrongist' party.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

The chiropractor goes without saying. There's always one.

WELCOME TO KANAB, ARIZONA
POPULATION: 3
One Chiropractor, One Apu, and One Liquor Store 

BTW: Kanab is the wrongist center of the world.


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2002)

well, then i will have to visit Kanab sometime.  

so would it surprise you to know that i was once an anti-american high schooler as well. I used to read chairman mao's little red book and write quotes on the blackboard before class started.  i look back now and think how goofy that was. but i needed to go thru it. now i am pretty pro american, but more pro world. i believe very strongly in the one world/one people idea. i think everyone should either be proud of where they live or work to make it a place to be proud of. and in the process we should all respect each other's rights to interpret that in different ways and not make issues of superiority out of it.  

i never made beer but i drank plenty of it. now i am clean & sober without AA and it's no big deal. i think i already drank my share and a couple of other people's anyway. in fact, i just realized that the superbowl is over and the idea of having a beer never even crossed my mind. that's pretty good. normally i at least remember that superbowls and beers have always gone well together.

wow - lots of movie commercials during the game. at least one of them won't even be released til august. is that crazy or what?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 4, 2002)

I want to see collateral damage 
I like that genre of movies 
Besides...arnie's the man 



Hey I saw Bill Gates on TV this past weekend.  Bill Gates  a philanthropist ?!  This is new


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2002)

nothing new about billy giving money away. in the long run it helps him keep more of it for himself without having to give it to the govt to use against him. if i were him i would do the same thing. The average american who uses form 1040 will just think he's a great guy and why  is the DOJ picking on him. Of course they will also mutter how he should give some to them and go right on buying m$ products and pretending macs aren't real computers.

so i guess we have found a movie we could all get together and go to the theatres and see. cool. 

boy, i should have known better than to get started debating history with a high school debate champ. 
i wouldn't even begin to know where to find the sources to back up my points. of course, i remember researching them when i was that age and i am pretty sure that there hasn't been any new developments in the civil war since then. 

Happy B-Day Phil !!  at least you're too young to be singing:

"another day older and deeper in debt,
St. Peter don't you call me cause i can't go,
I done owe my soul to the company store.."


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 5, 2002)

Happy Bday phil 
so...where is teh party at ???
where is the food ??
where are the girls ?  he he


We can all get together at Ed's house and have a big blast....right ed ???


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2002)

well, the GF is working tonite, so sure come on over 

other wise the big party will be at Herve's Bar & Grill. maybe i will see about getting some girls. nice 'kini girls


----------



## edX (Feb 7, 2002)

hey phil, glad you had some fun as well on your bday. 

i also must say you gave a pretty intelligent reply about smoking back there in the bar. I think you had a typo and meant to say brief exposure _can't _hurt you, but i understood what you meant.
just a note about smoking - i never thought i would. i didn't start til my late 20's and used to hate the stuff growing up. so whatever you do don't act all smug about smoking. just act smart and don't bother. i hope to quit after i get licensed. one thing about nicotine - it improves your memory. and memory goes to shit when you stop smoking.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 7, 2002)

Hmm, thats pretty interesting that you started even if you thought you wern't going to. And that was a typo I had back there.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 7, 2002)

lol 
My father used to smoke 
He used to be in the commercial navy (or whatever the heck you call it) so he wanted to play it cool so he has a pipe like popey  -- then cigarettes -- then cigars -- then cold turkey and he quit lol -- his memory seems fine   ---  Perhpaps its because he's stoped smoking for aboit 10 years now lol.


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

yea tolya, i should have qualified that better - your short term memory goes to shit for about a year to as long as 5 years with 3 yrs being average. mostly things like remembering where you put your keys and things like that, but recall of less used info will be more difficult as well. 
it has to do with "state dependent learning" which is where you remember things better if you are trying to recall them in a similar mental state as when you encoded them. ex. - if you drink a lot of caffiene and study, yoou will do better on the test if you drink caffiene shortly before it. or why you might remember something about the last time you drank vodka when you drink again but forgot it in between.


speaking of bad memory - phil how did i get it in my head that you are from ohio? i noticed you are now putting location as NY. but i could have sworn you mentioned being from ohio at some point. sorry if anything i said didn't make sense while operating under this perception


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh, there was a whole period where you were talking about it in the cars/civil war thread, but I knew what was going on. I live slightly closer to civilization than Ohio.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 8, 2002)

hmmm...perhaps I should drink some smirnoff ice this weeked   -- some funky things happened the last time I drank smirnoff ice 


My mother drinks a lot of coffee -- she cant function without it lol -- I wonder what would happen if we took it away from her----hmmmm---wirth while experiment Ed...dont you think ? 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

no no no tolya, especially if you are going to be around her. Caffiene is addictive and going cold turkey will cause her physical discomfort. She will also get very irritable and snappy. i advise against this experiment.  

So phil, why did you let me go on believing that, if you knew i was being all confused?  and if you try giving me that 'respect for elders' routine, i will call you a scrawny little butt again  he he


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 8, 2002)

Well as a proud member of the old farts club, I can now tell you my dark secret. 

I forgot.


Anyway, I figured you'd get the point when I went "What's up with this Ohio stuff?" or something like that.

So, now that I've informed you, inform me. Can you explain "Tolya"??


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

phil, you are the youngest old fart i have ever known. and i have known some pretty young old farts. 

about Tolya, if you were to go back and read more ot the congrats to AK thread you would get the whole story. but the summary is that Admiral's real name is this long greek thing. tolya and a couple of other variations are the 'short' form or nickname. I chose Tolya because i like it the best. I have only been using it in that thread up until now. 

guess being in the bar loosened some of my inhibitions or lowered my vigilance or got me feeling real casual or .... 

actually i am proud of you for just jumping in the thread without feeling like you had to know everything we ever talked about to fit in. it would be nice if more people would do that in these 'chat' threads you are a very welcome addition


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 8, 2002)

Well thanks for the compliment. 

I have seen admirals real name, and I can agree that using "tolya" is a good choice, for simplcity's sake. 

I'll problably keep calling him admiral since its been like that for about 1+ years.

Did you notice that nutz isn't here but nummi is? Wonder what's going on there....

So on the jazz issue, what are a few of your favorite artists? I've been getting into it lately and would like to get some more exposure to the greats. I've really been expanding my music horizons, and I have to admit that this is for the most part, because of iTunes' streaming stations. Now I'm really into movie scores, even bought a few of em'.

Deviating even farther...

Sometimes I think that I should go into directing or some kind of Audio editing for movies. When I hear songs I always visualize tham and instantly think of exactly what kind of scene I could get it to go with, camra angles included/. I've made two superficially goofy movies for school which have really made me think seriously about it, the only problem is I have neither enough time, nor the motovation to work with the actors from my school who are very clanish, have no respect for other people, and pretend that they are part of their own offbeat hippie type crowd, when all they are really doing is trying to conform to a new standard.

Mabey I should be a music video director, I like the music aspect of film the best, not the dialouge.

Hmm... sorry, I'm bringing this thread away from the loosened inhibitions and lowered vigilance type atmosphere. I guess you'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 8, 2002)

Nummi has a nice avatar. That's all.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 8, 2002)

Ooh! Nice one herve!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 8, 2002)

I am not sure if I stressed this in the Congrats to (me) AK thread but Tolya as a nickname was given to me by a friend who has passed away (it's been several years now), and only a select few that know me since 4th grade can call me that.  I have given Ed special priviliges (like UNIX ) to use that.  Admiral will do just fine (unless you prefer to use one of my other "nicknames" ) hehehe 



wow--- these two congrats threads, along with HErve's bar and grill and teh Cus thread will go down in history as MacOSX.com's staple threads ;-)


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

well, i am not interested in knowing you at the 'root' level Tolya, but i do feel honored that you allow me to call you that. I suppose it would be something like me being called Eddie. 

i think phil and klink should get the other two nicknames. this will add to the confusion of your identity and establish you more as a man of mystery.  

wow phil, it sounds like you really might be good at directing music vids. sounds worth looking into at any rate. might talk to klink about the idea since he was in the music industry. i know i used to be interested in film when i was younger, but i never experienced it anything like you describe.

as for jazz, i will try to take some time and put together some of my favorite artists for you. i really need to look on the cd's to make sure i get the spellings right on some of them. John Coltrane is very discordant sax and i love it when i am in the right mood. but not really for everyday listening. A group called Fourplay is good. Don't laugh but i like John Tesh and Kenny G. - i have seen both of them in concert. an older sax player that just plays the most hypnotic stuff is John Klemmer. like i said, i will make you a more complete list.  

yes Tolya, we are legends in our own minds


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 9, 2002)

lol agreed Ed....
Henceforth, Phil will call me "Toli"  
and Klink will call me "Laki"



as for root permissions, heck no one has those, I just give out a few superuser permissions per years so people can SU msg/ me whenever something bad happens lol 



Hey has anyone ever listened to acid jazz ?



Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 9, 2002)

I have admiral, cool stuff, but it gets on my nerves after a while.

*Phil throws a dime in the acid jazz juke


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

just what is acid jazz? it sounds like something i should like. who are some good artists i should check out?

will get back later with the list phil. i'm moving slow today.


----------



## Klink (Feb 11, 2002)

Someone played me a typical acid jazz cut once. The name fits the description somewhat.
Acid- refers to the ambiance of the song closely associated with the experience of the effects of the drug acid.
Jazz- the song has an underlining Jazz tone. A bit of a stretch I thought but compared to earlier works in that genre, a step up in music complexity.

I could be wrong. I am kind of an old fart when it comes to new music.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 11, 2002)

Hello everyone, I have received my university books. They have all done in dutch.   Ooh I forgot to leave the plastic cover from one. Ed Acid sounds good!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 11, 2002)

I hope you are not an acid dropper Herve 



My X had a CD of acid jazz which I heard.  As klink said it the name says it all, its souper up jazz pretty much having "modern" acid music qualities.  I haven't done drugs in my life so I don't know what droppin acid feels like lol.


It's ok for a while but gets on your nerves if you listen to too much of it. (kinda like heavy metal ).


I can;t really stand real jazz because it makes me sleepy  --- too slow for my tastes


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2002)

Herve - congrats on the books. gotta watch those plastic cover though. Ed Acid. if i were a rock star that would be a good name for me 

so what is a name of an acid jazz band/artist i should listen to in order to get a good taste? (phil, sorry, still need to make you a list).

I have done my share of drugs, including acid, so i will tell you how suitable the name is after i listen. and i love heavy metal music. of course i also love the kind of jazz that puts Tolya to sleep.

tolya, perhaps you should try listening to some of the 'fusion jazz' that was popular in the 70's and early eighties. bands like 'return to forever' and 'weather report'.  not sleep music for sure. 

ah the sun room guy is finally here. gotta go.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 11, 2002)

I can't remember any names or cuts since I only heard ones CD.  I will look into amazon.com and see if I can find anything good.


As for fusion jazz, recommend some pieces and I will look into them


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 11, 2002)

Ed, really can't recommend any acid jazz artists for you. The only reason I have ever heard it is because i saw the catergory at mp3.com (back when it was cool) So what I heard problably wasn't the best that acid jazz has to offer.

No rish on that list, certainly understandable that it takes so long, I wouldn't even have enough time to retrieve any of the arrtists you sent me, at least for right now.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 12, 2002)

I was in a jazz band once.  Good times, good times.


----------



## Klink (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey mighty, I'm interested. Was that a high school Jazz Band you played in? What did you play?
I played in mine but just in HS senior year. I had to get some school extra curricular activities under my belt. I spent my "schooling" hours at Saint Francis Prep and would take off to Cardozo HS after classes and play with the musicians there. They had a much better music department and would let students play in the pit bands for plays. Ah those were fond memories.
What was yours like?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 12, 2002)

Jazz Band?  Well let me think.  Ninth grade, so awhile ago.  The best time of band, I played the vibraphones.  You know what those are right?  We went to a few contests, and had a few concerts for our school and parents.  That was the school jazz band.  I was also in a out of school jazz band, set up by one of my friends.  In that band I played the drum set.  I didnt last very long though, we all lost interest in staying after school for two hours to practice.  I stopped being a band member in the 11th grade, the teachers became Nazis and it lost my interest.  There are some times I wish I was back in band, playing my little drums or what-nots.  It was a very good time.


----------



## Klink (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes of coarse I know what vibraphones are. I've only played them once myself with a friend of mine (a bit of a lunatic). At the same time! It was a gas. He started playing Changes from Yes on the vibes (he was a drummer to and wanted to impress me), so I snapped up a set of mallets and joined him with the counter melody. It's great when you connect with someone on that level. It's very hard to put something like that into words, but I'm certain you know what I mean. You know, when you're just in a zone with other musicians. It's quite euphoric isn't it?
It's to bad your music teachers spoiled that for you. I cherish my musical youth as I see you did as well.

So what do you do now? School , work, bummin?


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

vibraphones eh? sounds like something me and the gf should check out 

actually, what is a vibraphone? is it anything like a xylaphone? we have a couple of wooden versions that we have picked up along the way and they are fun to play. getting lost in the trance of music is a wonderful experience to be sure. it's basically the only reason i pick up my percussion instruments. maybe i will see if anybody wants play tonite while we have so many people here. I have enough drums, rattles, etc. to supply a small tribe of gypsies


----------



## Klink (Feb 13, 2002)

Lessthanmighty, please correct me if I botch this up.

They're pretty much the same Ed.
The difference is that the bars of the xylophone are made of wood and the vibraphone are made of metal. The vibe has a sustain pedal like a piano and has a motor that turns metal discs, called pulsators, found under the bars at the openings of the tubes (resonators). The rotation of the pulsators produces a vibrato sound.
Here's a pict I found.


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

wow, i didn't know they came with all the power effects. coool. obviously my little wooden ones are nothing near that size and with just wooden bars (one is bamboo). they are fun and the first thing that kids want to play with after a drum. you know - they get tired of ppunding that one spot on the drum head and then look at these and think "i can make lots of sounds with that!!" then when they realize they can't play a real song, they go back to beating on the drum.  

i love playing drums with kids. they are such raw energy.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 13, 2002)

You hit it right on the mark.  Those were some good times alright.  You could say I was a little of the a teachers pet.  I always got the special solos and what not.  I felt special.

What I am doing now.  I am going to school for the most part.  Having a good time, or trying to.

When I was in the regular school concert band I was in the percussion section. I'll tell you what, everyone of those drummers I was with was a stoner.  Geez, they spent most of the time talking about good parties they went to, and got so wasted.  They were good drummers, and I usually ended up laughing at them when they got in trouble. Those were the "days of my life".  *sigh* good times.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

ZzzZZZzzZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Klink (Feb 14, 2002)

I forgot about you jaunts into the hills for tribal poundings Ed. You should certainly know what being in the zone is then.
Children are fascinating to watch with instruments. If I spend the time and show them how to jam, or at least do something in rhythm with others, they become amazed that they are making music. The looks on their faces are priceless.

Ltmighty you must have been pretty good to get the solos then. Ever clam on one of your solos? btw I was one of the stoners in HS band. Never got stoned in school but did burn a few. I was one of those guys that was to cool to have lunch in the cafeteria and instead was outside smoking cigs with the rest of the degenerates. he hee. And don't worry you didn't hurt my feelings. We probably deserved to be made fun of.

Laci for a second I thought you stepped out of character and was being a rude bastard to our new friend, but I backtracked the cuss thread and was enlightened. Boy that confused the hell outa me. Got a bold spot on my head from scratching it so hard.


----------



## edX (Feb 14, 2002)

i thought tolya was just asleep because we were talking about jazz and musical instruments. which is fine. this is my congrats thread and if he wants to sleep thru part of it let him. poor guy works too hard anyway.  

yea kids and instruments are fun. and the priceless expressions is so true. of course this is true of adults who don't believe they can do anything musical as well. 

i was straight in high school. i didn't start getting stoned till the summer right afterwards. i didn't start smoking cigs until i was about 27 and that was mainly as a placebo for pot at first. drinking i started at about 15 or 16, but only at home or at my friends houses. it was ok with all our parents as long as they could supervise so to speak. But since about 37, cigs are my only remaining vice. not a bad acomplishment really. 

ltm - you probably would have laughed at me in HS too, but for entirely different reasons


----------



## Klink (Feb 14, 2002)

He's a damn hard worker. I can't compliment him enough on how he keeps it up without a crack.
I thought Addy was just poking fun. You know, boooor-riiiiing.

Since we're on the drug talk. 12 or 13 (6th grade) was the first time I yacked from drinking too much Jack Daniel's. To this day, I still can't stand the smell of it. Alcohol was always on the dinner table in my house when I was growing up, especially during the holidays. It was even encouraged by my relatives. Mainly liquors and such. Addy should be very familiar with this European thing, right Admiral?. Smoking cigs happened around the same time but didn't get to become a habit till HS. But wow, when HS came around, I was lushing it every weekend with the gang (we actually had girls in ours which made it all the more fun). Outer city kids had plenty of parks to hang out in and be naughty. What a mob mentality, got us in quite a bit of trouble. That eventually led to some experimentation with marijuana, mushrooms, peyote, LSD, and cocaine later in college when it was in vogue but just stopped short of junk. That scared the shit out of me. Cocaine was a killer. I watched a few friends really get bad with that. Glad I caught myself on that one. Now a days grass and a drink in social settings is all, besides cigs and coffee/tea. The body can't take that kind of abuse any more.
Hats off Ed on kicking the drink without AA. That's quite an accomplishment. I really respect that. Addiction is a nasty, nasty, nasty.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 14, 2002)

zzzZZzzzZzz  eeh ? what ? the jazz talk stopped... *yaaaaawwwnnn* wow that was a good nap 


Yes alcohol was always in the table when I was growing up, my grandfather always had a little wine or beer when he ate (depending on the meal).  I had tried some wine but did not like it that much, beer I just hate  such a bad taste  lol.


I havent really smoked because I had always been around smokers (especially in greece) so I didn't have the curiocity incentive to try it out.

I tried alcohol for the first time in my life when I was 18 and out partying with friends.  Had a bottle of Serkova x99 (an alcopop, 5% alchocol if I am correct, beer bottle size -- yuum yum -- spicy!)



I think the US is so puritanical about these things, its childish 


Admiral


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

Who said the jazz talk was over?
No, I never did screw up.  I was so cool.  All the pasty female band geeks wanted to hang with me.  
*The crowd stares in awe as he aproaches the vibraphones.  A calm silence comes over everyone in the room as they all know that now, he will procede to play the sweetest music you shall ever here.* (I can hardly type this, im laughing to hard)  *As he finishes the solo the audience stands up and claps.  They are so struck with amazement that the concert is stopped for 10 whole minutes as they congratulate him on a stellar performance*  Good times. Good times.    

Well that enough of that nonsense.

Someone mentioned beer?  Personally I can't stand beer.  Mixed drinks and such are alright.  Just keep that beer away from me.


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

I love beer and i love tequila and i love jack daniels and jim beam. but they don't love me. everytime i drink i get a really bad reaction - shakes and chills and nausean and... well, as you might guess, drinking doesn't appeal to me anyomre. But i do miss a good amber beer or hard alcohol on the rocks. you guys are giving me the jones just talking about it. 

maybe i will just eat some of my valentines m&m's. 

btw LTm, nice air vibraphone performance. i've never seen one of those before 

and klink - about the FZ quotes. remember the link to the FZ lyric collection that i posted back in that thread where FZ 1st came up? well, i just cut 'em and paste 'em. the fun is in finding ones that seem to fit what's going on


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 15, 2002)

hey guys a few things that come to mind
who the heck is zappa ? (OT )

(steering away from jazz lol)

I just visited this page:
http://www.pixell.net/doppler/newton/

I knew about teh MAD player and the iTunes plug in but I NEVER imagined this  trully amazing!

Now if they could make some color screen modz and a hackedup OS to go with it it would be kewl 



Admiral


----------



## thedbp (Feb 15, 2002)

So this seems to be the place for random stuff ... hello all 

AdmiralAK, this might be of interest to you ... I just got a G4 450 chip from OWC for a paltry $239 + shipping (less than 250 all together) and OC'ed it up to 500 MHz, which, if you've been paying attention, is the bare minimum to do real time effects in Final Cut Pro 3  

This is a SWEET upgrade for anybody w/ a B&W G3.  The price is right and its super easy to install and configure.  Similar chips rated at 500 go for around $350 and above, so this is really a great deal.  I believe there's a link to it on dealmac.com   ...  now i just gotta blow $200 on the cards to put my original G3 and 12GB HD into my 8600.  *sigh*  My poor G3 has been almost completely gutted.  But it rocks even harder now 

and to keep on topic:  YAY!  DRUGS!!!  I think that mushrooms should be mandatory on everyone's 13th birthday.  Sort of like a "this is the way the world can be if we drop the bullshit and love each other" type thing.  Sure beats weaning them on violent movies and television 

but man, I wish they'd outlaw cigs ... not that it would get me to quit, even though i want to, its just all sorts of weird that cigs and alcohol (the two drugs that do NOTHING for you) are legal, and pot, mushrooms, LSD, ... y'know, the drugs that make you realize how badly you're being SCREWED on a daily basis?, THOSE are the illegal ones.  go figure.

and i'm weaning myself off my 12-shots-of-espresso-a-day habit right now ...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 15, 2002)

I think that rational thinking would be a better decision than drugs, as far as world prosperity goes, but both would be a step forward...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 15, 2002)

lol what the heck is OWC ? 
I am unaware of that acronym 

As for putting an implant in my G3....sounds interesting.  I might do so next fiscal year when I get a budget again  -- -this year I blew it all.  No more money (even though I have money in the bank) -- need to do some saving


----------



## Klink (Feb 15, 2002)

Just one thing about drugs and I'll be done with the topic. With any of the drugs I experimented with, used or am using, I went into them understanding the street composition (chemically), effects on the body, effects on the mind, its dependency factor, dosage levels, and the source of acquisition. I believe you should know what your messing with before you mess with it. I'm also aware of the 'unknown' factor, where you might be lied to of it's actual composition and that some chemical/body interactions are not fully tested or studied.
As for their moral usage, I would say that's debatable. Choose your sides as you like, Timothy Leary or Tipper Gore.

Addy that links reminds me of this newton 110 I have gathering dust in my drawer. Poor thing is a mess. Could never get the umph to actually use it (it was given as a gift from a client a couple of years ago). Just way too big. How I wish Apple would make a new PDA. You know they would kick ass.

Ed lets not talk about alcohol any more if we're gonna make you jones.
I'm trying to remember what thread that was (FZ link) but I'm drawing a blank right now. This past 2 weeks have gone by like a hurricane. Good company I guess.
Yeah I do see the fun in the quoting, and you surprised the shit out of me last night. I think you know what I'm talking about. Didn't think you could be fooled. I had a big smile on my face and said that fucker just put 2 and 2 together.
Just one thing. Don't worry about me eating my vegies. I've tasted them before and prefer the sustenance of flesh.


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

HA HA - Phil's new avatar. It is like watching one of those music videos where they change scnes way too fast to actually see anything. I am sure there must be some subliminal message in there somewhere. Probably something like "I am right, these people are wrong" 

either that or he is very confused about who he wants to be when he grows up 

maybe we should all join together and sue him for avatar copyright infringements. I am telling you Phil is really Bill Gates.  

as for drugs, i absolutely do not reccomend them to anyone under age 18. i have discussed the potential developmental problems involved in this elsewhere. After that i would be hard pressed to either recommend them or say you shouldn't. they can be a wonderful experience. they can also destroy your life. moderation is key. I can think of a lot of other things like this as well. like driving a car.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 15, 2002)

Yeah, Ed, noticed the speed of that too, made me sick. Slowed it down to the max 1 sec transition. Color appears to be a little messed up though.


----------



## thedbp (Feb 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *lol what the heck is OWC ?
> I am unaware of that acronym  *



OWC = Other World Computing, makers and resellers of fine Macintosh products since, well, i dunno, ask them 

I've got it running real stable at 500, might try 550 later this week.  HUUUUUGE improvement


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

Klink - that would be this classic thread where we first started swapping lyric quotes. I would also agree about everything you just said about drugs. knowing what you are doing before you do them is a wise thing. I did this myself with about 80% of the drugs i used or tried. and you guys can talk about booze all you want. it doesn't really bother me. Also if you choose drugs then you have to choose between the Timothy Leary school and the Ken Kesey school. 

one of my favorite bumber stickers - " I did not claw my way to the top of the food chain to eat salads" 

Phil - thanks for slowing that down. of course the colors are off. When you steal other people's intellectual property you are bound to screw it up when you put it to your own use. but then i can't think of any real world examples of that, can you?  

i love the way klink's comes up and just covers my hair instead of replacing my whole icon. nice effect!! But it is weird when i am scrolling and the animation stops and sometimes i see my avatar on your post


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

we started quoting songs  ???
and I am out of the loop ??? 
ok ok to make up here are the lyrics to
"Moi lolita" by alizee

Artist: Alizee - Titel: Moi lolita
Id: 26
Moi je m'appelle Lolita 
Lo ou bien Lola 
Du pareil au mme 
Moi je m'appelle Lolita 
Quand je rve aux loups 
C'est Lola qui saigne 
Quand fourche ma langue 
J'ai l un fou rire 
Aussi fou qu'un phnomne 
Je m'appelle Lolita 
Lo de vie, lo aux amours diluviennes 

{Refrain:} 
C'est pas ma faute 
Et quand je donne ma langue au chat 
Je vois les autres 
Tout prts  se jeter sur moi 
C'est pas ma faute  moi 
Si j'entends tout autour de moi 
Hello, helli, t'es A (L.O.L.I.T.A.) 
Moi Lolita 

Moi je m'appelle Lolita 
Collgienne aux bas 
Bleus de mthylne 
Moi je m'appelle Lolita 
Colreuse et pas 
Mi-coton, mi-laine 
Motus et bouche qui n'dit pas 
A maman que je 
Suis un phnomne 
Je m'appelle Lolita 
Lo de vie, lo aux amours diluviennes 

{Refrain, x2} 

LO-LI-TA {x8} 

{Refrain, x3}
------------------------

lol  -- nice looking girl, she graces the start screen of my iPaq ;-)  Nice enchantig voice as well lol.


-----------------------

I will look into OWC in a few days once I get all my homework and gaming sraightened out.  Those implants require some sort of software driver though, right?  How is OS X coverage ?



Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

well i don't know what all the french means but i know what a lolita is so i assume this is a dirty love song. I'm too old for little girls anyway. but to be honest, total and complete songs should be posted to the thread i linked to back there. i wouldn't mind dragging that one back out again for awhile.

Phil - looks like you got the color almost perfect, the speed right and you got klink out of my hair (not an easy task )

so thedp and klink, you guys want to go outside and smoke a cigarette? I don't want to annoy Tolya with the smoke while he is singing


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

in that case I will post this, and more lyrics I like in that thread 

As for teh lolita...she aint that young...just 17  lol.
The music video is quite interesting though.  She is running and a man is running after her, he yells out "stoooop!", he catches up with her and says "I was wondering.... I was wondering...if you would go out with me....I.....I....I love you!" (well the gist of it anyway hehe  ).  She asks for 10 franks, goes home gets dressed (after a small quarrel with her mom it seems) and goes clubbing in town (of course without the man).  The man catches up with her at the club and they come back in the morning.  Her and her little sister on foot and a few hunderd yards ( I think) trailing them, the man.  The little kid says something like "oh I am sooo tired"  


if you have teh bandwidth ed go to www.moi-alizee.com and go to the videos section.  See "moi lolita" and "gourmandizes"



admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 16, 2002)

Pretty sure I already have a great avatar in the works....

...Look for the unveiling in two weeks, during my keynote! 


Look everybody! I'm the Steve Jobs of avatars!


----------



## Klink (Feb 17, 2002)

hold breath for avatar
smoke outside with Ed

hold breath
smoke outside

breath
smoke

breath
smoke

breath
smoke

hmm

Eureka!

nope.









btw- it's all Phil's fault.


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2002)

"it always is"
- Jimmy Buffett

stop holding your breath and enjoy the cigarette klink. 

(ed reaches over and removes klink's ear plugs that he is wearing to avoid listening to Tolya sing)

now, stop holding your breath and just smoke the cigarette klink. They cost too dam much to waste 'em like that. 

so you guys probably missed the speed skating and the controversial finish. we got it live on the left coast. i also watched the US tie Russia in hockey. Did you know that the men's hockey team has never lost a game on American soil in all the years of the winter olympics? By getting the tie, they kept that streak alive. Frankly both teams played pretty poorly for most of the 1st 2 periods.

I got the yard mowed today just before it started raining. if i had started about 5 mins. earlier my timeing would have been perfect. but as it was i put the lawnmower away in the rain. My GF got started sewing the slip cover for the couch tonite. Ii is going to look so much better when it is done. 

It was pretty funny. at one point she called me down to ask me how she should do something. I kept giving her suggestions and she kept arguing with me about why they wouldn't work. in the end she had figured out what she was going to do and not one of my ideas was incorporated into it


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

lol 
for some weird reason when I sing in english, french and a little in german, my voice sounds horrible.  When I sing in greek and italian then I sound much better.  The next song that I sing will be in italian for all of you that couldnt take my singing 


Enjoy your cigaretter and dont treat it like pot klink 


Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 17, 2002)

Sorry about that, I was feeling a little silly last night.

Thanks Ed, now how does it go again? In through the nose, out through the ass?

I'm ready for a listen now. Belt one out Admiral.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

I would belt ou Sei Grande by nek but I think that I can't really post lyrics in here and then post them in the lyrics thread too...perhaps I should rename the lyrics thread to karaoke thread lol ;-)
Maybe Herve's needs a karaoke night ;-)


So klink do you know Sei grande ?


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2002)

NO KARAOKE at Herve's !!! 

I have to draw a line somewhere and I will not see Herve's ruined by karaoke!! play what ever you want from the dj booth, but NO KARAOKE!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

** whipes sweat off forehead **
phew! good  --- I dont like karaoke anyway   dont like to sing in front of others 


(maybe we can have troll night karaoke, put people on stage that are trolls...that would make for a laugh...kinda like standup comedy )

Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 18, 2002)

well, i got the 2 rose bushes planted today. If i had a wheelbarrow i would have started on the whole for the pool. but i probably won't get it until friday so i will pray it rains again next weekend. 

I am nowhere near as sore as on thurs. nite. It is mostly my arms from pushing down on the shovel to pry the plants up with as much root as possible. I think i stopped at just the right point this time. 

hey, you know what we could have at Herve's - celebrity roasts. we could pick one person for the week and everybody could make jokes about them. it could be fun if people do it with some sense. it could be a bomb if certain teenagers are rude and call names like it was the cuss thread. I don't know. seems worth thinking about.

btw - the lyrics thread seems to be going well. i have seen some really different stuff in there. of course my son's favorite band is the one with all the 'fuck' phrases in it - Limp bizcuit.  oh well he will be a real teenager in just over a month.  (like father, like son i guess )


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 18, 2002)

You should bring your son to the bar.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 18, 2002)

Is that legal ? 
Won't Ed get in trouble with the california authorities  ?  lol 


Hey Ed, now that you talk about celebrities, whatever happened to that mailing list thing of OSx.com ?

Hey phil... how about putting nummis avatar in your little pot purri as well ?  and Scott's olf walking beer can  ? 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 18, 2002)

Phil, i am not sure i am ready for my son to see how i act here.  

Tolya - Herve's is a family joint so no problem with the laws and losing the license there. Minors just can't indulge in the good stuff.

hey, i am as confused as anybody about the newsletter. it just sort of died for some reason. i tried attending 2 chat room meetings that never took place and then just quit worrying about it. i expect it will resurface after march 3 and the site changes taking place then. 

so to sort of continue from this last little bit of misunderstanding over in Ak's congrat thread, is anybody else a bit concerned that as we start growing that this place will get over run by the usual morons who visit message boards? or have we got a strong enough base of regulars to keep the civility around here? (of course i am counting on admin to continue to enforce civility as well, but still, stupidity is rampent in the rest of the world )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 18, 2002)

lol of course we will keep civility 
thats why we have court martials and corporal punishment by the admiral  hehe 

wait...we do have taht...dont we ?


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

did you say court marshalls and corporal punishment _for_ the Admiral? Of course we have that. We have to have some way to keep you in line. But then again, the corporal punishment would probably be more effective if you didn't like it so much. Perhaps we should have someone other than that lady with the thigh high spiked heel boots doing it 

so klink, should we dig in the trenches this time (if it happens) and fight them till the last man standing? I am sure RacerX, Chemistry_Geek and others will fight them on the first front, but when they make it to the bottom of the page, this will be our battle 

Perhaps it time to rally the musketeers and begin training


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 19, 2002)

lol 
No need for dominatrices 
No need for corporal; punishment for me  --- only for Nummi lol


----------



## Klink (Feb 19, 2002)

Sorry Addy I don't want to seem rude. I don't know Sei Grande. Honestly the only Italian songs I know are the old folk songs that you'll hear at weddings.
Oh, now I would think you wouldn't mind a little spanking from a dominatrix. Might make the Admiral stand at attention.
As the Pepsi slogan once went, "Try it, you'll like it". LOL 

Ed you should have enough experience digging holes by now that the trench should be a fine place to stave the enemy. If I have a war buddy by my side, I tend to charge with no fear. But I might need to go to boot camp to learn the finer points of warfare. I'm just a private and will probably go off half cocked without a loaded side arm.


Look at this, know I can't stop using these emo's.''


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 19, 2002)

Coursey examines Windows-using 'Mac Voyeurs'
by Peter Cohen, pcohen@maccentral.com
February 19, 2002 11:40 am ET 

In his latest column for ZDNet's Anchordesk, entitled Mac voyeurs: All talk, no action, executive editor David Coursey muses on the phenomenon of "Mac Voyeurs." They're PC users who are interested in his recent use of a Macintosh. 

Regardless of their interest in the Macintosh -- sometimes even admitting it's a good computer -- these folks would never buy a Mac, said Coursey. "I suspect that for these people, the Apple Store would be adult entertainment," he said. 

Coursey admits to growing weary of telling "these Windows bigots" about the Mac, who he derides as suggesting that they display a herd mentality for their platform of choice. Coursey said, "I'd hate to push them into a non-conformity they just couldn't handle." 

Regardless of his own rather sanguine experience as a Mac user these past few weeks, Coursey suggested that he hasn't "become a Mac zealot," and he said that he's developed respect for the Macintosh both as a home computer and, with some tweaks to its networking capabilities, as a system that can work on a Windows network too. "I'll keep saying that if more people were exposed to Macintosh, more people would buy one," he said. 

Mac Voyeurs, he said, aren't interested in buying Macs because there's less software. "But the real question is whether the apps you need -- or acceptable alternatives -- are available on Macintosh. And in most cases, for your typical home or office user, I think the answer is yes. And the apps are generally nice ones, too," he said.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

It is a sad, sad day.   Go check it out for yourself!

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13576


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

LTM - i just came from replying to that thread. and i don't think it is a sad day at all. I think the fact that you have demonstrated some maturity and self control is a wonderful thing. Stick around and stay a nice guy. it will be good for you. 

Klink - we will try to remember to not let you near the guns. Perhaps we will start you out with a small knife and a big stick. Maybe a few judo lessons.  

Tolya - the most disturbing part of the idea of you handing out the corporal punishment is the thought of you in the leather outfit with the executioner's mask   the thought of having a resident dominatrix is much more appealing well, maybe the mask isn't such a bad idea  

Herve - I haven't checked my email yet. that must be why you beat me to the lates Coursey story


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 19, 2002)

who on god's green earth said that I would be doing the actual punishing ?   -- I will have court appointed persons to do that for me 


Since you like dominatrices that much I will have a few of those in my arsenal lol


----------



## edX (Feb 20, 2002)

with large American breasts please 

So did anybody else notice during these last few days before LTM exposed himself, that he was starting to sound and act just a little bit too much like Nummi? I mean he was prety cool with us for awhile and then i started seeing these other posts in other threads that were pretty stupid and childish, even rude.  I was already starting to get the suspician he was not who he claimed to be. I even thought about warning him about some shit but then i figured he has been relatively cool with us so let it ride and see what happened. Except for in the cuss thread, where i don't even pretend to draw real conclusions about people, he always managed to keep himself from crossing the line. 

oh well, just my thoughts on having been deceived by somebody. but to be fair, i think he had every right to deceive us and he handled himself better than i would have expected if i had known who he was.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 20, 2002)

I'm on the verge of starting a thread for mass ignoring. Anyone in?


----------



## dlookus (Feb 20, 2002)

Awww. Just forget it. That was yesterdays scandal.


----------



## Klink (Feb 20, 2002)

I never learn (validity of Freud's 'compulsion to repeat'). I really need to trust my instincts about people during first discourse. The 3rd post he made here when he decided it was the Concert band instead of the Jazz band should have been the clincher in assessment. The 'no mistakes' in solo's was another in deception. And if you read between the lines in his "Hello Everyone" thread, it's easy to see who gave him away. Honestly I think he has a fair amount of intelligence, but the anger just supersedes it. There are some big issues there Ed that no matter how much 'online' guidance is given, will never be resolved. His motive was nothing more than to gain access to this board to be with his friend and have the freedom to be as vile as they want. Which I think is fine when it doesn't spill over.

I have to smack that retarded super-ego of mine again. Sure give people a few chances to get to know their 'true self', don't judge by appearance, don't judge one for their questionable beliefs, people really do change. Horse hockey! The more I live life, the more I see morality is just another complex mechanism used for the ability of humans to survive in a large group. I don't think morality should be put on such a high pedestal. Take your most basic instincts and embrace them.

Now fess up Ed. You knew from the very start.

======================= addition only =============================
Have a read of that 2nd paragraph again. What a fuckin asshole this guy is.
Wish I could step outside myself like this in real life. Shit, what I can learn.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 20, 2002)

mass ingoring ??? lol
who are we ignoring ?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 20, 2002)

we could start with nummi and LTM. I actually thought LTM was a pretty cool guy, almost included him in my mass buyout of avatars. Admittedly, I'm not as well read in this site as you guys are. Now he's gone and screwed it up. I don't care if he is deez_nuts. I was more than welcome to acknowlege that he had changed, but he had to go on an ego-trip and scream from the highest moutain that he was going to be an asshole again.

Well, it does keep everything interesting.


----------



## dlookus (Feb 20, 2002)

It's really starting to show that the biggest demographic is 15-17. No Offense Matrix. It's a real shame that there has to be so much BS.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 20, 2002)

I'm ashamed too. I used to think that this site attracted only mature individuals.


----------



## Klink (Feb 20, 2002)

Hey dlookus, cool that you dropped by. btw, I was a former Montclair Jerseyite myself. Great state, aside from all the ribbing it gets.

I think that it's an interesting statement on how the personal computer has prolificated the home and how that generation of first time users have embraced it. I personally would like to shy away from the BS of it only because they are adolescent teenagers and will behave as such. Nothing wrong with that I think.

And when you get to know Matrix better, you will see that he is a man way ahead of his time in maturity. I was floored when I found out he was only 15 a while back.


----------



## dlookus (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks Klink . I know Matrix is mature. I really meant "no offense." I've been reading a lot on this site, but not writing much. I recently got canned, so I have a little more time for it now.
Jersey's nice. At least where I live. I've only been here a year, though. Was in Brooklyn before that.


----------



## Klink (Feb 20, 2002)

I didn't take any offense what so ever. Please don't worry about it.

Sorry to hear you lost your gig. What did you do?

Brooklyn? You were born and raised there?


----------



## dlookus (Feb 20, 2002)

Klink,

I'm in computer graphics (Flash and such.) I'm bummed, but happy to be away from the mess. I'll be really happy when I find another job. I'd been commuting to NYC, but I'm hoping to find something a little closer to home.

I lived in Bay Ridge for a little over a year, but I grew up in Rochester, NY.

Where are you in NYC?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 20, 2002)

how do u get into computer graphics ?
is there some field of study of do you just learn software packages and just do it ? 

as for ingoring, I did ignore a couple of individuals lol


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 20, 2002)

To clarrify:
I WAS in Jazz band and Concert band.  Jazz was an after school special for good students.  I was good at solos!  Im not lying!  Having too many lies is hard to keep track of.  The only thing that is not true is that I dont go to Ohio State. I plan to.  I dont care if you dont believe me...thats your call.  But right now I have nothing to benifit in lying.

Thank you Matrix... you are one of the few people havent flipped out yet.  
Jeeez...."ohh no! He's deez_nuts!  The world will colapse." Gimmie a break.  I havent exploded...yet.  I will stick to my promise of not going back to my old ways.  You just automaticly assume I will become a dick head.  Cool your jets!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *how do u get into computer graphics ?
> is there some field of study of do you just learn software packages and just do it ?
> 
> as for ingoring, I did ignore a couple of individuals lol  *




"Just do it" ___ 

ignoring?   would that be me?


----------



## dlookus (Feb 20, 2002)

> how do u get into computer graphics ?
> is there some field of study of do you just learn software packages and just do it ?



Ak,

I started out with more traditional art and design, but started getting into HTML. I did several websites and then decided to go to grad school for it.

Learning software is always good, but not really enough to make great stuff. You need some theory too.

You're studying programming right?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 20, 2002)

I will be getting my BA in computer science next semester.  I like it, but by itself it's not totaly fulfilling.  I was thinking of diversifying into graphic arts (i.e. computer graphics) so that in addition to localizing applications I could also perhaps work on UI and the "theory" behind it, maybe web design.

I want to keep my options open. I like computer science but I feel like I am stagnating


----------



## dlookus (Feb 20, 2002)

I know how you feel. I'm a designer, but I've been getting more and more into programming. I like to get my hands into everything (a bit of a control freak I guess.)

You should check out this guys site Levitated.net. He's a programmer drifting more and more into design. he's got some interesting stuff that he's done in flash, and he puts his code online. What a guy?


----------



## Klink (Feb 21, 2002)

Now that you've showed me some respect and are responding in a civilized manner, I will reciprocate. I'll accept your clarification and give you the benefit of the doubt for that plausible explanation. The fact that you don't care that I believe you really makes any further discussion of what occurred earlier in the "Congrats to Admiral AK" thread pointless.

Have a nice life.


----------



## Klink (Feb 21, 2002)

Sorry dlookus, I had to rush off to work and just got back now.

You sound like you're burned out, "happy to be away from the mess". Or is it the mess of the city you meant?

"Getting something closer to home", in Rochester of Jersey?

I live in Bayside, Queens and commute to Manhattan for the job. I love the buzz of the city but like being able to leave and see some trees and a bit of grass here and there. You gotta have some kind of balance or it'll surely drive you nuts.


I checked out levitated.net, that's a pretty impressive site. I love the start page. And his math flash exhibits are intense. Can you give this designer/programmer a run for his money?


----------



## dlookus (Feb 21, 2002)

> You sound like you're burned out, "happy to be away from the mess". Or is it the mess of the city you meant?



A little of this, a little of that. I'm starting to think I need a change of pace. I like NYC, but I've done that for a couple years now. I'd like to see what else is out there. Unfortunately, there's not much. I worked about 5 blocks from WTC. That was pretty traumatic, but it was much better down there when I left. It's not really the reason I don't want to go back, though.

The commute was brutal, after 9/11 especially. If I could be away from home 9 hours a day instead of 12, I'd be a much happier person.

Bayside eh? That must be a pretty nasty subway ride too, or do you have the luxury of an express bus. My wife grew up in Woodhaven. It was a pretty solid hour from there (by subway.)

As far as that site goes. That guy does totally different stuff than I do (or did.) No comparison really. I really like his stuff though. I'm putting together my site now. I'll post the URL when it's done.


----------



## Klink (Feb 21, 2002)

Tell me about nothing being out there. It's like some sort of tidal wave struck in NYC. All of the sudden I'm hearing people losing there gigs and businesses closing there doors, etc. etc. I don't know if I'm just noticing this now or if it's been happening for a while already. Very scary. Well I wish you the best of luck in getting another gig. I know it's going to be rough.
Wow and to be that close must have surely been traumatic. I work in the Flat Iron district and that was traumatic to me. The first few days after was such a surreal experience walking around in the streets. Really hard to describe but I think you know what I mean.

I know what you mean about your commute. Some of my coworkers commute from Jersey and have recanted there experiences. Uhh. I'll have to say that in general I felt the public transit system handled this all fairly well. I'll have to tip my hat to those guys.

Oh your wife's from Woodhaven? What a small world aye? Ed has a sister near there just above Forest Park in Rego Park, and my relatives are in Elmhurst and Ridgewood. The only ones left that haven't done the migration east towards the Island.

Oh yes the subway and train rides would take me 2 1/2 hours each direction. Simply not doable. The funny thing is I live technically 15-20 mins away from the city by car. I used to use public trans when I first started working in the city but now take the LIRR in. It's pretty cool. A 20 min train ride and it drops me off at Herald Square. From there I can walk or hop on the R depending on my mood.

I look forward to checking out your site.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

speaking of Ed...where is he ?


As for my future profession, I plan on living close to where I work ;-)  dont wanna commute a lot.  Fun, work and home should be close...so should friends  -- too bad this online community is spread out all over the face of the aerth and we cant hang 



Admiral


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

ooh people are from the Island? where in?


----------



## dlookus (Feb 21, 2002)

I thought maybe I scared Ed away. You are wise Ak to want to work near home. Commuting sucks, flat out.

Klink where did you go to school?


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

yea, I'm still pissed at dlookus for never coming back to Herve's with the babes in tow  

(to be clear - JUST JOKING!! )

no, i've been lurking. i felt kinda quiet yesterday. Having all these threads take off with everybody joining in and cross conversations taking place is really cool. It made me feel good. and sometimes when i feel good i just get quiet and enjoy the feeling. 

I think i also felt overwhelmed by all the posts in so many of the threads i have been participating in. perhaps i have overextended myself a bit recently and pulling back a little bit would be good. Don't worry, i will always remain true to the 'congrats' threads and Herve's B&G.

yesterday i did a lot of cleaning and reorganizing- of my computer. I actually have a desktop now that i could take a picture of and send in if i were so inclined. I also have multible docks set up so that i can get to almost every app i use from there. 

klink- I noticed where you are just a few months older than my sister. maybe i should set you up. Last guy i recommended to her, she married.

more later, just wanted to let you guys know i hadn't fallen off my chair laughing and been unable to get back up


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

Ed be careful 
Those falls are killers ;-) You might get permanent damage lol 

Is your sister of teh mediterranen look Ed ? cause klink seems so bent on getting teh scraps once I am done  hehehe ;-)


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

no, my sister is pretty anglo looking. somewhat germanic. she is also pretty tall. about 5'10" i think. Her soon to be ex-husband is Moraccan. She likes mediterranian men 

story behind her marriage - while i was visiting NYC for her college graduation, we went out to the bars a few times. one nite we ran into a bunch of her friends and theyjust sort of ignored me. well, one of them had a friend who was also being ignored and he and i talked quite a bit. that nite when we went home she was complaining about never meeting any nice guys. i told her i thought the guy i had met was pretty nice so she ended up checking him out after i left. they got married about a year or two later 

Thinking about this also reminds me of tromping thru harlem in the wee hours of the morning with a couple of her meditaeranian friends who have dark enough skin to pass as black. They were singing opera and i was laughing endlessly. people were far more afraid of us than we were of them.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

What kind of opera ? Italian ? french ? or german ? 

The german variety would be the most hilarious one  --- hmmm...maybe klink and your sister would hit it off...but...you guys...would be in-laws


----------



## RacerX (Feb 21, 2002)

At this rate we should just make Ed and Admiral the official good will ambassadors of MacOSX.com!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 21, 2002)

I imagine that someday these texts will be found in the internet archives and a relegion will be formed around them. Admiral or Ed will be a central figure (Power struggle, anybody?) and Klink, Racer X and I, ect. will be known as the disciples. Racer X will be the disciple of rightous smackdown.

Eventually this text will be edited into the "Prime Minister James" version, which will make the conversation accessable to the average reader of the year 2075. This will become a third part of the bible.

I feel that I know have value and purpose.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 21, 2002)

Either that or a very long movie like _My Dinner with Andre_.


----------



## edX (Feb 22, 2002)

well, thanks for noticing masked man.  Hey, I was just looking at your guys pics again. they seem so much more real now that i've gotten to know you better. 

ok, i have a confession to make. I don't pay any attention to anybody's post count unless they have less than 10. 

It wasn't me who really noticed Tolya's count when i posted the first 'congrats to Ak'. I think it was Alexandert who pointed it out in some other thread. Everybody else was making such a big deal out of it i just decided to make it official in a goofy sort of way. I never imagined all that was to follow.... 

I expect that in 2075 this will still be like My Dinner with Andre. However in 3075, after they recover the lost server this is stored on, it will take on the greater importance that Phil foresees. He has the vision right, just not a good sense of time   

(it will have been written over 3 times, making recovery of it something of a miracle )


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 22, 2002)

Inside the archive building they will find the lone virgin hard drive from the holy RAID array of antioch.


----------



## edX (Feb 22, 2002)

so racerX, where do we send our ambassadors? i might be interested in that job 

hmm, maybe i should ditch my name and come back as a new user and see how long it takes one of you to figure out who i am. I guess i would have to be more creative than EdX, eh?  

Phil - would that qualify as having died and then being risen from the dead? I could make sure i waited 3 days if that would add to the effect.


----------



## Klink (Feb 22, 2002)

Jesus, Mary, Joseph, and a few wise men! 
Congrats Ed!

dlookus - I went to Saint Robert Bellermine for grammer, Saint Francis Prep for HS, and a couple of years to NYIT out on the Island.
Had to split for work before, which sometimes can be school. Sorry to leave you hanging.

Hi uttruth. Queens is technically on the island but I'm sure you mean the lovely Long Island. I have some family out there as well. Around the Commack and Deer Park areas. Though I was raised on the west end, I spent plenty of time out east. Used to love going to Jones Beach, the Westbury drive in, oh and the Westbury Music Hall, the Hamptons, there were a bunch of music rehearsal spaces that I've made my homes in, the recording studios and of coarse the night clubs where you would pay to play some years ago.
Tell me. Tell me more of yourself. I see you move depending on the time of year. And you play an instrument to.
I'm so tickled in finding all you homies. 

Glad you're back Ed. It's felt when you're not around.
What would I do without my super-ego. 

Uhh, too much input to process and klinky's very sleepy now and must wake up early for work. Bear with him please, it's been a very strange day.


----------



## edX (Feb 22, 2002)

yea klink, just what are you doing up at 5:11 in the morning and still on your way to bed? it must have been a very strange day.  

one of my best friends from SDSU was from Wantaugh (sp?). We used to keep in touch but i don't think we've talked in over 18 years. I think his name was Stu Lubin (last name i can't be sure of anymore) and he was interested in the music industry.  He is what little i know of Long Island.

well, i guess if I can't be a superhero, being a super ego will have to do 

(don't everybody jump on the potential double meaning of super ego at once )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

I heard that osx.com was recommended by the mac_gurus at the apple stores ;-)

Perhaps we can go on a panamerican tour of the apple stores, ending our trip in coupertino   Meet up with the big man, SJ himself lol ;-)


I don't notice post counts either, I never even noticed Ed had gone over 2000  .


Ed you must have some sort of magic touch cause the last thread that was sort of congrats made by applewatcher died after a couple hundred posts 



Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 22, 2002)

I think would should talk to SJ himself about our first world tour, those guys throw around airfare $$$ quicker than Steve Ballmer can soak a shirt with sweat. That's fast.

Bonus: Employees get free ice cream in the Cupertino cafeteria.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

mmm free ice cream ;-)
I'll have the banana and chocolate chip pafati with wallnuts and M&Ms please 


hey I always thought about this so I might as well vocalize it now...shouldnt it be ice*d* cream ?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 22, 2002)

Problably, since it is the cream which has been iced, not the ice which has been creamed. I never knew ice cream could be so deep and philosophical.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

lol 
maybe it's a psychological issue...but in order to discuss that we need our resident psych   EEEEDDD get out here ;-)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 22, 2002)

Ed's busy right now. Think he's playing with electrodes and/or neurological catheters. 

Mwahahaha! 

         - Ed, Evil Scientist extrordinare


----------



## edX (Feb 22, 2002)

well, Ed is going to be busy today. I have to go buy a new wheelbarrow and some other stuff, then go out to dinner at TGIFriday's tonight. see you guys much later!!


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 22, 2002)

Congrats for the year 2002. It's now time for the third Millenium!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

kinda sounds like babylon 5


----------



## dlookus (Feb 22, 2002)

It is the third millenium. Time for the fourth.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

hey dlooks, Mr sparkle is my trademark on OS X 

lol 

Admiral


----------



## dlookus (Feb 22, 2002)

"Get out of my way, all of you! This is no place for loafers. Join me or die. Can you do any less?"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

huh ? :confised:

you lost me 

if you like it so much I can license it to you  hehehe


----------



## dlookus (Feb 22, 2002)

just quoting Mr. Sparkle a bit.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

> _my friend Ed_
> *...then go out to dinner at TGIFriday's tonight.*



Hey, I just came home from a dinner there with one of my professors and his wife. To bad we're some 2200 miles a part, or maybe I would have seen you there.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

I just had dinner there too.  not that you give a crap.


----------



## edX (Feb 23, 2002)

Hey, that is really cool RacerX and Nummi. I feel like we just had dinner together. I had the french dip sandwich. we also shared a spinach dip apetizer. Did anybody try the broscheta chicken or the orange chicken? i had a hard time making up my mind.  But they do make great french dips!! the odd thing is that this is only the 3rd or 4th time in 4 and a half years that we have eaten there. it is too far away to make a trip just to eat there. If we hadn't needed to do all that other shopping, we wouldn't have been there. 

RacerX - i must have been feeling your presence because everyone commented on how quiet i was at dinner.  of course you probably couldn't shut up being with an old prof friend.

Nummi, they have had TGIF's in Ohio a lot longer than in CA. I used to go to the one in Cols. quite often but I really like Max & Erma's better. Their chicken sandwich is excellent. I can get it made just like I like it. No Max & Erma's in CA so TGIF is the next best thing. 

(hint - get the chip off your shoulder buddy and just play nice. I will accept you on those terms whether anybody else does or not )

"we're not slackers" 

Who is Mr. Sparkle and what are you two doing over there?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 23, 2002)

Mr sparkle is a japanese deternent whose logo look like homer simpson   It's my OS X background lol..ever since PB ;-)



Hey Racer, I always wondered, are you now in school part time getting your MA or are you just working ?  YOu must be as busy as as hell 


As for dinners...havent been to a TGIF in ages.  Maybe we should all get together and recreate HErves one of these days


----------



## RacerX (Feb 23, 2002)

No, I'm not back in school yet (I have to get back home to California before I can do that   ). It just so happened that one of my professors retired last year and moved here (he was originally from here) to be closer to his family. This professor was almost single-handedly responsible for my early mathematics education, these are some of the courses I took with him: Differential Geometry, Calculus on Manifolds, Lie Geometry, Analysis I and II, and Topics in Geometry three times. If my interest hadn't moved towards Differential Topology (and a way from Geometry) I would have wanted him to be my thesis advisor. I could tell I was going to need help from someone outside of Southern California when most of my professors where starting to have problems following some of my papers. That is why I had a professor from Stony Brook supervising my progress, though I guess I could have worked with a professor I knew in Berkeley... but I liked the Stony Brook professor better.

I have been recreating my Algebra course from notes I still had and a set of exams that my professor (the retired one) had given me from when he taught that course. I'm trying to be ready to take the Algebra qualifying exam as soon as I start up school again. Hitting the ground running seemed like the best idea, I have already lost 4 years, don't want to miss any more if I don't have to.

Then I can move this whole computer thing back to where it should have been in my life... just a hobby.


----------



## Klink (Feb 23, 2002)

dlookus, I was expecting to hear you say your wife and I went to the same high school or something to that effect.

Unlearnthetruth - Che pasa? Not in the mood to spill some beans?

RacerX- Nice to see you here again. It's always interesting to read your comments and the mention of Stony Brook further peeked my interests. Stony Brook has special significance for me in deciding my choice for a career.
If I can ask you a question...  After you have completed your  education in mathematics, what kind of career would you like to pursue? I take it anything in computing would be placed in your hobby draw. Just a bit curious as to what someone specializing in mathematics can do besides research.
I more if you don't mind. You're quite a rare bird when it comes to computers and NeXT. How did you fall into that and are you still active in it's maintenance, besides the ones you own?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 23, 2002)

Interesting 
Do you want to do an MA or a PhD racer ?  What do you plan on doing after you get your degree ? 

Maybe you can become Prof RacerX  hehe 


Hey were is Ed?  I have a question for him 
well here is a general philosophical question.  Is a wanker born, or is he a product of his enviroment? (well not the actual act of jacking off  the "having an attitude" part) ... I was thinking about this while driving into Boston today  



Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Feb 23, 2002)

Klink:

Actually, research has always been my main goal. I have always had a ton of questions that I wanted to try and answer. None of the mathematics (or physics for that matter) that I do can really be applied any where, which is the way I would want it.

My computer background actually started with Macs, but I didn't think much of it because the type of mathematics I do you really can't do with computers. I knew some people who did work on NeXT, Sun and Silicon Graphics systems, but I didn't actually start doing anything with them personally until about 1994. That year I did some work at the NSF Geometry Center which had 40+ NeXTstations, 10 SGIs and 5 Suns, which forced me to get to know those systems (though not to a very good degree because my research was still mainly done with pencil, paper and whiteboards). So a few years ago when I decided to take a break from school, I found that I had formed an addiction to studying, and computers seemed like a fun thing to study (specially systems where information on them was harder to find).

As for seeing other systems, it has been quite a long time since the last time I came across a non-Mac/non-Windows system in the field.  The information I had gathered on NEXTSTEP/OPENSTEP did helped out with Rhapsody/Mac OS X Server 1.x and Mac OS X, but the main reason I liked those types of systems was because almost no one was using them other than me (which is why I still use Rhapsody so much today). Every time something becomes too popular, I feel the need to move on to the next thing (which is very much like the math that I do, which there are only about a dozen people in the world working in the same area I specialize in).

Admiral:

A PhD, and hopefully a professor someday. 

Here is a sketch I did for my wife to show her what an immersion of the real project plane into euclidian three-space would look like (I was trying to tell her about my paper on tight immersion of the real projective plane with one handle).


----------



## dlookus (Feb 23, 2002)

Klink,
I was getting at that, but my wife went to Bronx Science as did her older brother, who I thought might be your age, but looking at the "How old are you?" thread, you're a bit older.


----------



## Klink (Feb 23, 2002)

Racer - I see, so one couldn't use your research for ill means. I remember that comment being brought up between Ed and yourself on another post. You had mentioned if you worked on something that was so obscure or complex this would be it's cloak for those 'evil doers' (sorry I couldn't help myself). But how can you guarantee yourself such a thing? I would imagine there would be some variables that you couldn't control, like time and the ability of the human intellect to grow and perhaps comprehend/use your work. Do you think it's an attainable goal, the cloaking?

Thanks for the comp explanation, you beat me to the personal correlation before I even finished reading it. To demystify RacerX. Makes me feel more comfortable around you.


dlookus - then that would have been too close for comfort. My identity could have been compromised. I like you and wouldn't want to have to kill you!


----------



## RacerX (Feb 23, 2002)

As far as cloaking my work, you are right, there is no way to completely hide it from any future possible applications. But I hope that two aspects are working in my favor, (1) that I am actively trying to  stay away from applicable research (that conscience effort helps me ethically) and (2) that anyone who reaches a place where they can see an application for it (a position that I have not reached myself) would have gained an amount of wisdom in reaching that position to help them make the best uses of it for all concerned.

Gosh, I would hope that everyone here would feel comfortable around me (except those pesky PC trolls that is  ). But I was wondering about your experiences with Stony Brook. I have never been to New York (this is as far east as I have ever been), but everyone has told be about how great it is there. My cousin is a professor at Buffalo and I've seen pictures of his home (very nice), and my professor at Stony Brook can't imagine living any where else. Sounds like a great state!

And from what I've seen, UC and SUNY are the two best state systems to get an eduction in (and it doesn'y hurt that they are in the largest states either).


----------



## Klink (Feb 24, 2002)

I can only speak for myself about being comfortable around you. Perhaps I felt a bit intimidated by your formidable debating skills, which I sorely lack, but speaking with you in this manner brings things to a level I can relate to much better. Who knows, I could be calling you my friend soon enough, which I would like to see happen. 

I'm going to disappoint you here Racer. My experience with Stony had nothing to do with education. Rather it was merely a place in which I had reached a decision of not pursuing a career as a musician. This was during a 'Battle of the Bands' that was held in it's theater. I realized musical talent was not a prerequisite for acknowledgment in popular music. A bitter pill to swallow in my youth but in retrospect a very helpful lesson.

Well you know I'm going to be very biased in speaking to you about a state I was born and grew up in but can impart some of my own views and experiences of the different areas. It's very true things are fast paced here. I've been to a hand full of states on the eastern seaboard below Massachusetts (passed through all of them), Wisconsin, Illinois, and Indiana, and have felt the difference in how people conduct day to day affairs. Quite drastic. The people in NYC are generally hard, more so in Manhattan, but this diffuses the more north you travel. Also up north there are very beautiful mountains and forests. I found them very striking. There are a varied flavor of races in the city usually forming enclaves. I've also noticed second and third generation mixing of races which makes for some very interesting people, character wise. Of coarse with any major hub of the world you have the cream of the crop of peoples and a vast array of disciplines.
Are you sold yet? 
One last question. You mentioned you lived not so east. I assumed you lived in north Cali or maybe Washington. Where do you live?


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

to contribute to the small world subject - my connection with Suny Brook is that my undergrad advisor to my senior thesis at Ohio State graduated from there. He is now at Notre Dame. I worked for him for a year before the thesis. I had been recommended to seek him out by one of my TA's. So one day as I was walking by his office and the door was open, i just popped in on him and introduced myself. It led to one of the best student/professor relationships i have ever had. He is probably just a few years older than you RacerX.  

tolya - lol
not quite sure how to answer your question since the whole concept of nature vs nurture is still a continuing debate. but the general answer from the perspective i tend to lean towards is that it is both that contribute a share. From a systems perspective, all the elements uniquely interact to provide for individual differences. of course the more shared elements there are between individuals, the more likely they are to be similar.

or - to orgasm is certainly genetic. how one orgasms is probably environmental influence. no such thing as a bad orgasm.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 24, 2002)

> _by my new found friend Klink_
> *Who knows, I could be calling you my friend soon enough, which I would like to see happen.*



Cool!! I would like that too. 

Wow, I have to admit some envy here. I have always been on the appreciation side of music, so that fact that any one can generate it at all is truly a gift in my view.

I'm currently in Minneapolis, but I was born and raised in La Jolla (San Diego area). Other than brief periods in which I stayed in Phenix and Denver I had never been far from the UCSD campus where I was born (Scripps Hospital is on the campus property) until 1997 when I move here. I do miss being in San Diego, we had almost every environment you could think of within the county limits (San Diego County is about the size of some northeastern states).

Honestly, I don't consider natives of a state to be bias, because the best way to experience any place is there the eyes of someone who has grown up there. My wife is native to Minnesota and has shown me many aspects of the state that I would have never seen or even looked for not having grown up here.

Ed,

I do know what you mean about special relationships with professors. The fact that you could _not_ form them with professors of the UCSD physics department played a large part in me changing majors (that and the fact that it was a collection of professors from the mathematics department that actually got me into UCSD to begin with). It seems like the best professors always have their doors open for students who want to learn.


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

so racer mon, what's got you up during the wee hours of the morning? get inspired and stayed up working on theory or have you been playing with trolls somewhere else?

I absolutely agree that all the best profs have their doors open to anyone who wants to walk thru them and is interested in learning or at least understanding. this has been my experience 90% or more of the time. I used to try and teach younger students at OSU about this, but few of them got it. Just like almost all professors will listen to a real excuse for things being late - including having a personal revelation due to the material. I had several late papers in my religious studies classes because i would find myself faced with some new revelation about half way thru them. Every time i told the prof about it, they were not only understanding, but empathetic, supportive and wanted to discuss it. I think I got A's on every one of them once i finished.  A couple of them even wrote me letters of recomendation for grad school. Why people don't understand that the profs teach what they do because they are into it, i will never get


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 24, 2002)

Racer- 
that euclidian three-space thingy went over my head ;-)  It looks nice (and tasty...I wonder if someone could make a pasrty out of it  ---sorry havent had my breakfast yet )
What does it do ?  Anything that we can put it to use?...oh btw... I have either forgoten to ask, but forgotten teh answer  -- what does you wife do ?  I remember something about teaching.


Ed-
Nature vs Nurture  -- Everyone I have asked thus far (non PhDs ) say that it is nature... I am kind of in the middle for the moment, cant pick either side lol.  -- interesting question though eh ? lol


general:
I;ve had some great professors in my 4 years here where I attend uni .  The best ones by far (for some reason) are my language teachers   By proportion (in comparison to my CS profs) more language teachers are cool and accessible most of the time compared with CS profs.  I wonder why? lol 


For grad school do you jsut go into right after undergrad or do you need recommendations, SAT-like tests and so on ?

Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 24, 2002)

Friend Racer - Well thanks for the compliment Racer and I'd have to say there's mutual envy here. To be able to ponder, project and communicate such concepts as homaloidal space is a marvel to me.

Ed - The more I hear of your educational experiences the more I look forward to reading the post you will eventually write in Phil's 'College Experience' thread. It sounds like it's going to be a doozy.

Oh, morning Admiral.
LOL  A euclidian pastry.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 24, 2002)

> _posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Racer-
> that euclidian three-space thingy went over my head ;-)  It looks nice (and tasty...I wonder if someone could make a pasrty out of it  ---sorry havent had my breakfast yet )
> What does it do ?  Anything that we can put it to use?...oh btw... I have either forgoten to ask, but forgotten teh answer  -- what does you wife do ?  I remember something about teaching.*



Funny thing is my wife said the same thing when I showed it to her... and she is a chef.   

And Ed,

I had woken up after falling a sleep while watching my _Caine Mutiny_/_A Few Good Men_ double feature. It was a long day yesterday.


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

Tolya - like i said, in the middle would be my position as well. this isn't one of those where you have to pick one or the other. they aren't mutually exclusive. even genetic things can remain dormant until activated by the environment. and in some environments they never get activated. an allergy would be a good example. If you are never in contact with something you are allergic to, then you never have the reaction..

as for grad school, requirements vary by school and depts. but generally you can expect to need some letters of recomendation and to take the GRE's which are like the SAT's. some specialities require other testing as well. 

klink (and Phil)- i keep putting off that college experiece paper because it seems like the length of a small novel every time i start writing it in my head. perhaps by the time the week is out i will work up the nerve to "just do it" 

RacerX - i haven't done that trick in awhile. so were you on the couch, the floor or sitting up? in a La-z-boy maybe? and did the wife fall asleep too, or did she get up and go to bed and just leave you there?

so i went out and used the new wheelbarrow to move rocks today. i got about 1/4 of what i need to do done and it only took me a little over an hour. i figure an hour every day or so should get it done quickly. but if the weather is right tomorrow, i am going for transplanting the big bush that i want to grow up to block our yard from the neighbor's second story. If we get some more rain, i may start digging the hole for the pond soon(insert half smiling, half grimaced face here)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 25, 2002)

Racer - given your compuer expertise and obvious math minded mind (hmmm does that compute ? ) anyay may you could create a peripheral for the mac to make such pastries ;-)

One thing though, I want chocolate frosting 



Ed- maybe you could write that small novel -- Maybe it becomes a best seller and you could launch your post graduate carreer hehehe (and in the process be a role model for the your osxers here  )



Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

Ed, the last thing I want to do is give you the added pressure of writing a novella.  I take it back then.  Pictures of the yard are enough for me. 

Racer I hope you'll be able to keep up with our millions and billions of questions. Did you know what you've gotten yourself into?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 25, 2002)

> _by Klink_
> *Did you know what you've gotten yourself into?*



Actually, no. Most of the time mathematics is something of a conversation killer, but I can see where the food-math combination is a little easier to swallow.


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

LOL LOL LOL

If you could only hear what I sound like laughing at that Racer.

Ooh, I might have to change my pants.


All you guys, I haven't laughed this hard and out loud by myself in the longest time. My neighbors must think I'm a loon.


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

boy klink, i laugh out loud at my computer all the time. especially when reading these threads. and lots of Ulrik's posts. I think Ulrik has one of the best senses of absurd humor ihave seen in a long time. pay attention to him and look for the very dry stuff he hides by saying them so matter of fact. maybe it is the language difference, but he cracks me up often. 

oh, the point - you're not a loon no matter what the neighbors think 

i transplanted the big bush today. it took nearly 2 hrs or a little more. My arms ache. I sweated so hard i had to take my glasses off to see. i just hop the thing lives. it had some awfully big roots that i had to saw off to get it out of the ground. so far everything else i have transplanted seems to be surviving. now just one more little bush to transplant, 4 or five more plants to plant, some more rocks to move and a big hole for the fish pond to dig. then i will be ready to put down the patio bricks. Then it will start to look like a yard!! right now it looks like a bunch of holes randomly spread around and surrounded by green stuff i mow. kids would probably love to play with toy soldiers in it. 

Has anybody noticed that this new Java update does some nice little things like make my keyboard more responsive?


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

It takes something pretty funny to make me laugh out loud by myself. If I'm with others that's a different story. I suppose laughter is contagious in those respects. But heck, I'm still giggling at Admirals euclidian pastry. 

I don't think ulrick likes me very much. He's ignored me on a couple of occasions in the bar. For the life of me I don't understand why.  Pity, I would think we would get along very well. Seems I have some sort of knack for pissin people off.  

Look at that. Missed the news of the update. I'll have to update when I get home tonight.

Seems like you're making really good progress there farmer Ed. 
Have you ever done stuffs like this before?

How about you Racer? Are you prone to cackling outbursts behind your monitor?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 25, 2002)

All the time! In fact there are times when I'll have my computer read some posts out loud so my wife can hear them in the other room.

I just can imagine that life would be worth living if you didn't get to experience the full specturm of emotions every so often. There is something to be said about looking at the world as if it is new a fresh each day. And laughter is such an important part of that!


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

> _as said by my buddy RacerX_
> There is something to be said about looking at the world as if it is new a fresh each day.



a short memory span helps as well


----------



## RacerX (Feb 25, 2002)

Helps with what?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 25, 2002)

So I'm sitting here listening to Brian Eno's _Music for Airports_ and checking out the new additions to the site of one of my favorite internet artist, and I thought I would share it with you guys (as much as I can, because I have no idea where to get this music). The web site is http://www.unc.edu/~haraszti/frontpage.html , and I personally like the works in the _Other_ section.

Enjoy.


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

I dunno. Did you say something?


 

(good reply - lol)


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

wow, those were cool RacerX. Thanks for sharing. I'll pass on the Eno anyway. but i really liked those. I took and pasted the link to the gargoyle named Chimera in the thread those mozilla guys hav going. I figured they would like it.

I borrowed a few to see how they work as desktops. The landscapes were my favorites, but there were lots of good ones scattered thoughout. and the one with the fish jumping with the hook in its mouth - excellent. Makes me want to go fishing soon!! His about me is also good. I hate to judge by looks, but i'll bet he is my kind of people.

you guys really should check the masked man's link out. something for everybody i would think.


----------



## Klink (Feb 26, 2002)

braha ha ha ha.
Oh stop guys come on, please! I've gone through my whole wardrobe already. And I see the neighbors with a straight jacket a comin.


The Other section reminds me a bit of escher minus the acid trips. I think my favorite so far was the Home Alone image. Like the use of subtle multiple light sources. Ooh almost missed the eye. Very neat Racer, thanks.

Ok, give up the link. Is it a secret?
Ah, never mind. 
Hanoi is in Ohio isn't it?


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, there are Hiltons in oHIo so it must be 

If you would just take your clothes off, you wouldn't be ruining them. It also makes it easier to put the straight jacket on. 


yea home alone was pretty neat. i would like to have a real calla lily shaped like that.

klink - what link? besides you already have a link. Get rid of that klumsy K and you are a link    


so RacerX, how did you find this artist? Is he a friend or local artist or what?


----------



## Klink (Feb 26, 2002)

Ok ok ok. I give! Honestly, it's getting hard to breath. 

I managed to remove the K myself but thanks for your help Ed. 
Never mind meant.. I realized I was a dummy, I know the link/address now.
I should spend more time in SimX's "Language and the Internet" thread.



Hanoi is in Herve's B&G. The list of Ohio cities, and above posts. 

All right no more explaining. I'd rather be though of as strange. It's less taxing. 

Ok now I will say nigh night


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 26, 2002)

Good lord, you guys are heavy at it 
I am missing out a lot ;-)

I usually burst out laughing at the Herve threads, not that much at what herve says but at other people's responces to herve  ....

some of the manic(depressive) ones were really fun too


----------



## RacerX (Feb 26, 2002)

> _said by my good friend Ed_
> *Thanks for sharing. I'll pass on the Eno anyway.*



Yeah, I've found that many people dismiss Brian Eno for the same reason that some originally dismissed Danny Elfman (my wife told me Eno was part of some group, but I can't remember which). I personnal feel that Eno's work is as good as anything that I've heard from Vangelis or Stomu Yamashta (though not quite to the level of Bartok, but who is?).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 26, 2002)

Danny elfman ?
that name sounds familiar.  I think he did the score for the fist mission impossible movie (the one with cruise ) 

need to check on that one


----------



## Klink (Feb 26, 2002)

I'll be honest with you Racer, I purposely left out commenting on Eno for fear of bringing down the fun we were having last night. Oh and that was such fun. But I'll give you some of my thoughts on Eno. I respect the man for his forward thinking in his interpretation of music. This takes great courage I feel. He was a true pioneer in electronic music, not so as a Thomas Dolby in the technical, but in the esthetics. I personally am not one to listen to one of his pieces for enjoyment but more for study. And the act of music study has diminished in my years.
I can see where an individual who enjoys listening to the soothing ambience of forest sounds or a gentle rain would be apt to enjoy Eno. The sense of ambience is dominant in his works. And on the contrary, some of his works are down right annoying and grating, purposely so. I can appreciate that he has a gift to invoke such emotions in individuals. That's a true gifted artist in my mind. I should mention his talent doesn't stop short of music, but he's active as an visual artist and the sciences as well. But you probably know this and perhaps might have been introduced to him through those means. Quite a renaissance man.

I think the group that your wife might have referred to was Roxy Music. But he's performed with, written for, and corroborate with so many popular/not so popular artists of the 70's and 80's. Just to list a few; Robert Fripp, John Cale, Genesis, John Cage, David Bowie, Devo, Talking Heads, U2, Neville Brothers, Peter Gabriel, INXS, and Depeche Mode. And there's also the countless Film and TV scores he's written. The size of his body of work is astounding.

Racer, to give you a vague idea of what I enjoy in music, I can personally state as.... simplistic melody. Something about this I still don't understand myself. This is probably why when asked to define the type of  classical music I like, I would lean towards the Baroque era of composers. Under the ornamentation was nothing but simple melodies. Simple tastes for a simple man.


----------



## dlookus (Feb 26, 2002)

Brian Eno produced one of my absolte favorite albums. "Remain in Light" by the Talking heads. I don't know his personal stuff too much, but I also have "My Life in the Bush of Ghosts" (his project with David Byrne) which I like a lot. Certainly not an easy listen, though.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 26, 2002)

> _posted by Klink _
> *I'll be honest with you Racer, I purposely left out commenting on Eno for fear of bringing down the fun we were having last night. Oh and that was such fun. But I'll give you some of my thoughts on Eno...
> 
> I can see where an individual who enjoys listening to the soothing ambience of forest sounds or a gentle rain would be apt to enjoy Eno. The sense of ambience is dominant in his works. And on the contrary, some of his works are down right annoying and grating, purposely so. I can appreciate that he has a gift to invoke such emotions in individuals...*



I don't know, I think that your insight on this wouldn't kill the humor of our dialog. I have not heard much of Eno's work's beyond his ambient music and was completely unaware of his other works until my wife had told me about it. I just thought the combination of the images on that site and the pieces I was listening to really seemed to work together. 



> *I think the group that your wife might have referred to was Roxy Music. But he's performed with, written for, and corroborate with so many popular/not so popular artists of the 70's and 80's. Just to list a few; ... and Depeche Mode.*



Depeche Mode... cool!  You're most likely right, _Roxy Music_ seems to ring a bell. I'll ask her at lunch.

I'm glad that you guys liked the images though. I've been showing that site to my clients whom I thought would enjoy that type of work for their desktops.


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

> some of his works are down right annoying and grating



well, these are the only Eno works i am familiar with. the stuff you are describing RacerX and those you are comparing him to make me want to find the nice smooth stuff and give it a try. I love listening to that stuff. Ever listen to John Klemmer? the most soothing sax ever played!!

Roxy Music had great album covers but i never could get into the music.

so again RacerX, where did you find this artist?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh, sorry... I came accross his works at Digital Blasphemy (see: http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/userg/user1.shtml ). They have a ton of nice stuff from quite a few people, but it didn't take long before I started to notice that I was liking more of Ferenc J. Haraszti work than any other single artist. Very cool place to look around.


----------



## edX (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks - nice again RacerX. more very pleasing eye candy. me like um. I will have to go back some time and go check out individual sites. again i grabbed a few for desktops.

untill last week i was using the apple stock desktops but just felt like it was getting old. so i followed a link tha BlingBling made in Herve's and found a bunch of stuff i like. Now after your llinks, i must have 30 or more pics in my pictures folder and at least half of them are ones i would enjoy using at one point or another. I figured out that i should grab them now as they may be gone later. so many of the links get pulled. of course a lot of starving artists are bouncing from free site to free site. I know my host really cut back their services and if my site had been much bigger i would have had to move or pay. 

I also got this program that is supposed to switch destops every so often and so it is giving me a feel of which ones work and which ones don't.

hmm, klink must be having a harder time getting out of that straight jacket than i thought he would. I told them not to make it too tight


----------



## Klink (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry guys I'm very drained tonight. Just had enough energy to plug up this laptop. Had a grueling day at work, nothing but Windows on the brain all day long. So hope you won't mind if I continue the rest of this cool conversation tomorrow. I really need to get to bed right now. Good night till morrow friends.


----------



## Klink (Feb 27, 2002)

*yaaaaaaaawn*
Needed to shut down the mind and sleep badly. Feel a bit more rested now.

OK Racer I won't hold back next time. But be prepared to be bored. Bring a book. hee hee.
I think this is why people will dismiss Eno so quickly. He has that association with absurdity and annoyance from the time he was experimenting with dissonance (if I can describe it that way). But as Racer shows us with Music for Airports, he's experimented with other forms more on the pleasing side. I wonder if his works in the sciences bears any merit? I'd be curious to see what he's worked on.

dlookus, I'm not familiar with that particular Talking Heads record but those are the people that made me curious to find out about him to begin with. The studio I used to work for was a haunt of theirs. They seemed to be quite enamored with Eno and I just had to see what all the hubbub was about. I think Eno developed somewhat of an ora around him for the next generation of artists to aspire to. The Heads being that next generation. Remember, they all met each other in art school.I believe Eno was also in that NYC Village 'artsy' crowd of the '70's which included; Warhol, Basquiat, Lou Reed, John Cale, There were others but I'm not that in tune with this.

I love the digitalblasphemy site. It was one of the members of this board who mentioned it in one of the many 'show us your desktop' threads. I haven't visited in a while but am curious to know if you become a member what lies on the other side. dlookus if you haven't visited this site, it's a must go for you.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

I own a cd with a song from Lou Reed. It is "Walk On The Wild Side". So, computer pull out that cdtray and play it. ...


----------



## Klink (Feb 27, 2002)

And the colored girls go....,
Doo, da doo, da doo,
Doo da doo doo, da doo, da doo,
Doo da doo doooooooooooo,
(enter Phil's sax solo)


----------



## dlookus (Feb 27, 2002)

Klink,
I highly recommend "Remain in Light." It kind of trails off into obscurity at the end but is still amazing. I like almost all of their albums really. Some of the real early stuff is a little flat, though.

I don't know about you guys, but I get so much more enjoyment from music that I have trouble getting into the first few listens. The opposite of easy listening. There are very few albums in this world that I liked immediately and continue to like.

Herve,
You're english is getting better by the moment.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

either his english, or the translation software of babelfish ;-) hehe


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2002)

dlookus - try listening to some old John Coltrane if you like stuff that requires an aquired taste. It's jazz (sax) but it was years ahead of its time.

"Sweeeet Jaane.."

i overslept today and the day feels like it is half gone and i barely got up


----------



## Klink (Mar 1, 2002)

dlookus, now I remember that record. It had the hit "Once in a Lifetime" on it. Also had the guitarist Adrian Belew. Neato!



Standing on a corner
Suitcase in her hand


----------



## edX (Mar 1, 2002)

ok, somebody else turned me on to some eye candies that i will share with you guys. Do not go to this site if you are already a little dizzy. 

http://www.virtualom.com/


lots of nice mouseovers involved in several of them. i liked #2 and #65 of the ones i have checked out so far. on #2, if you click on one of the little pics, you get a nice kaliedscope of it. on #65, drag your mouse around the pic. you will be followed by some pretty neat stuff.

this site was compared to an acid trip by the person who sent the link to me.  I think the music could be a little better so you might want to mute it or throw on your own. (dlookus might like it). There is way too much here to view in one sitting so you might want to bookmark it if you like it in the least. 

I would love to hear any little tricks and discoveries that you guys find so i can check them out as well.

my hint #1 - move your mouse over the graphic on the opening page and leave it there for a while.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2002)

psychedelic web site 
I remember a friend of mine sending me a picture of hers that was passed through some Photoshop filter that did this  

freaky


----------



## dlookus (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm freaking out!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2002)

I just got a mental image of that actor in super troopers when he says "I'm freaking out man!"


----------



## dlookus (Mar 1, 2002)

I was thinking more of Millhouse on the Simpsons. I won't start describing the episode. Don't worry.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 1, 2002)

I choo-choo-choose you. Go banana!


----------



## dlookus (Mar 1, 2002)

Yay sleep. That's where I'm a viking.
I bent my wookie.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 1, 2002)

That's where I saw the leprechaun. He told me to burn things.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2002)

Yup, I tell you mo, that team sucked!  I mean I've seen teams suck before but they were the suckiest bunch of sucks that ever sucked


----------



## dlookus (Mar 1, 2002)

In theory communism works...in theory.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2002)

gotta go, my damn weiner kids are listening


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

I feel like I am on "That 70's Show" where they keep going around the circle with the smoke linguring in the air.  

*Ed tries shaking everyone but they continue to sit and stare vacantly and quote the Simpsons. He realizes he should never have told them about the acid trip site. He knows he will have to wait a long while for them to come back down again. and when they do, the withdrawals may be more than some of them can stand. Ed promises to be a good friend and be there to help with anyone who needs it. His first suggestion is to take some vitamen C. it will help reduce the effects some.*

so today i did a little tree trimming, shoveled and moved some more rocks and then had a little fire in the outdoor porta fire pit. It was another very nice day today on the coast. tomorrow i will start doing some of the digging for the pond plus see about fixing the leak where the light is. I think the rubber gasket is rotted.

can't we just go back to talking about sax? at least i know something about that.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 2, 2002)

> _said by Ed_
> *...realizes he should never have told them about the acid trip site. *



I get busy for a couple days and you guys start tripping out? ...without me?

No body ever offered me any drugs in high school either! Then again, I was see one of my teachers, so they most likely thought I was an under cover narcotics officer.


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

hey, nobody ever offered me any drugs in high school either. It wasn't till the summer after high school that i even found out my two best friends had been getting stoned.  I did a lot of making up for it over the next 7-10 years though. Too much making up for it. I often wonder if i hadn't been better off to have tried it in high school. 

at any rate, you should be able to find the link to the site in one of these congrats threads - whichever one you posted your art link in. sometimes keeping track of which thread is which is as confusing as being stoned!!

btw - nice to have you up late and keeping me company for a bit RacerX


----------



## RacerX (Mar 2, 2002)

I couldn't sleep, so I thought I would catch up on what you guys have been up to this last week. Like Admiral telling Jadey that she had given him the idea of doing video editing on an 8500 when he knows I had told him about that about a year and a half ago when I was still using one for that type of stuff. 

 

_NOTE: RacerX _seems_ more mad than he actually is_


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

well, a year ago is a long time when you are Tolya's age 

but what about Ericbrian and his 'why..." thread in hot topics? He couldn't even remember what i told him the week before!!

(you should read that thread if you haven't  - picture me writing my first reply in that one. testuser says it's my age that causes it. i say it is repeated demonstrations of ignorance )


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 2, 2002)

Aangename kennismaking, blij je weer te zien!
Happy to meet you.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 2, 2002)

hehehe....
well no one ever offered me drugs 
my X tried weed and she got a big tonguelashign from me (long story)-- she was really pissed at me but who cares 

On the 8500 thread I knew I could do videos editing  you told me about it when you were doing those QT videos for teh hunting site racer   I just discounted the idea of doing video editing on the job (imagine me doing video editing and encoding of music videos and my boss comes in the door of my office and sees me "slacking off" on the job hehehe  ) -- besides I would much rather fraternize with my nice looking employees while at work  lol

so Ed....what is a tolya age ?   is that something comparable to dog years ? lol

Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Mar 2, 2002)

I can believe it has been over a year since I left the job I had the 8500 at.

As for what a _Tolya year_ is, it is 1/21 of someones life, a _Racer Year_ is 1/34 of someones life, and an _Ed year_ is 7478 posts  .


----------



## Klink (Mar 2, 2002)

Very cool site Ed. I'll have to take a closer look in the right frame of mind. 

RacerX the Narc. Hahahahaha!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 2, 2002)

lol only approx 6000 post for Ed to be one year old 


I just picked up an interesting book called Scheisse! The REAL German you were never taught in school hehehe   It's small but filled with slang  

Needless to say that I made a scene at the book store when I laughed out loud at the book's contents   I also bought an O'reilly book "mastering algorithms in C".... it's got some hashtables in it ;-)



Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

i think RacerX explained the relativity of years quite nicely. only i might argue mine are 1/44 rather than in posts but that is just relative to something else i guess. 

lots of yard work today, mac down for over 14 hrs for optimization of the 80 gb hd and i am wiped. i'lll be back after i shower.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 2, 2002)

Make sure not to miss the party at herve's tonite, it's already kicked off  (posting from my TiBook in the booth )


My Mac was on all day even though I did not use it for the majority of day


----------



## edX (Mar 3, 2002)

damn, right now i can't even get into Herve's. all the other threads are slow but working and Herve's just sends back an error. I hope there wasn't a fire that destroyed the place or something.  

we watched "The Mexican" tonite. very well done movie, even if it wasn't the most entertaining movie. I would give it 3 stars out of 5 overall. 

so has solrac ever impressed anybody here as being stupid before now? i thought he was a fine member of the site until today. I can't believe the shit he was spouting at me. I think the time to man the front lines is near. rudenes has invaded macosx.com.   

oh well, hope everybody had a good sat. nite. i am tired. i may try going to bed early if the site doesn't improve before long.


----------



## Klink (Mar 3, 2002)

I see this from time to time between ~ 12am-1am est. It's so regular I've come to think it's Admin's time for periodic maintenance and or tweaking for the site. Usually doesn't last very long.

No Ed I haven't seen him like this before. But it has been a while since we've shared a thread. Maybe since back in the early days of the first X release. I can't help but feel this is something more than a browser issue. More of a personal one that's been bottled up and festering for a bit. This might be a time to read between the lines.

Pretty slow night tonight Addy for the party. Poo. I tried to put a little zing to it but no ones biting.


----------



## edX (Mar 3, 2002)

he he, here i was headed to bed and you show up. only about an hour late. i guess that's pretty good considering howyour week has gone.

I also think this was meant to be flamebait from the beginning. I am trying to read between the lines but right now all i am getting is anger. maybe he is a developer for Chimera, i don't know. I do know he doesn't reflect well on himself or on the site. I wonder if i lost some thread i was talking with him in or something? 

oh well, i am far too tired to lose any sleep over it tonite. 

I'll sticka round long enough for a cig to see if you have more to add (here or elsewhere)


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

well, other than the thread being closed now, i thought it was starting to progress very nicely. at least there was a decent bit of explaining about communication and differences in perceptions of it. so I started my own reply thread to see if we couldn't cover some of the real points involved. I am a bit tired of typing about the politics of the internet and browsers, but hey, somebodies got to do it 

I did like vanguard's 'having his own fun' post. too funny and so well done. 

and klink - i got your message and will get back to you. I appreciate your support as always.

tolya - that one post you made about somebody complaining about not being used to something was well said. very straightforwardly put.  

so RacerX, which job was it that you had the 8500 for? and why did you change jobs, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## edX (Mar 5, 2002)

Racer X - you still there? 

klink - i do have something to talk about with you. again thanks for volunteering. i am just too tired from defending myself today to rehash it just yet. perhaps tomorrow. 

so has everybody else left this thread? 

sorry i'm not more fun, but about all i am good for right now is quick replies and there is nothing to reply to yet in this thread.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 5, 2002)

> _said by my friend Ed_
> *so RacerX, which job was it that you had the 8500 for? and why did you change jobs, if you don't mind my asking? *



I was a digital imaging specialist, graphics and web designer, and IT department for a legal copy firm. We had all Windows at first, but then I said I would leave if I didn't get a Mac (so I wouldn't have to keep using my equipment at home for work) and they said I could have anything I wanted (as long as I signed an agreement to stay for at least a year... which I did).

I thought about what I wanted out of a system, and chose to make a system rather than get a new one. I got an 8500, added a G3/500 daughter card, 288 MB of RAM, and two hard drives (one was a 2 GB that had the OS and all my apps on it, the other was a 9 GB which was used for storage and scratch disk space for photoshop. I had a 19" monitor, very nice scanner and a VCR connected to it. And I had a ENCAD NovaJet Pro 600e printer (that printed onto 42" media), a Xerox Document Centre 470 (which could print 25 pages a minute double sided), and a nice Canon CLC 9000 (which could print 15 pages a minute double sided and onto 12" x 18" media). Basically, I had all the toys I could asked for and more. 

I had a lot of fun with that system, and did a little video editing and made quite a few quicktime movies.

That was back in 1999, and by the end of 2000 they had be purchased by a larger national copy firm, and I was offered the position of admin for there primary computer systems in Kansas, but the thought of moving more into a Windows only environment was just too much, so I turn down the job, gave a months notices and started my own independent consulting business (yes they are  still one of my customers).


----------



## Klink (Mar 5, 2002)

Well maybe you're more in the mood to read than type.

Let me tell you what's been tightening my sphincter over the last week or so at work.

I'll have to start with a little precursor. During the summer of 2001, the Studio I work for (and really the business as a whole in NY and across the other major hubs in the States) has seen a big slump in business (Ad, Film and Music). After the 9/11 incident, there was a sharp decrease, as you would expect for such a trauma. So painting this picture with a broad brush, you can get the idea we are tightening our belts. Nothing really surprising here right? Well maybe a little. I had thought the entertainment business had somewhat of a cushion during recession periods. I know now, this is just not true after going through 2 of them myself. It gets hit like any other business.

The Thursday before last, my mate B was let go (English bloke). Someone I had worked with for the last 6 years. Hit me kind of hard because we were so close professionally and personally. The worst part of this is that there are suspicions that this was a vindictive strike made by the CEO. My mate tends to have a bee up his ass when it comes to authority figures and had a run in with the CEO last year. Not very smart of him but this is who he is. Ed if you can imagine, he was my foster super ego. Or at least tickled mine from it's dormancy from time to time. The matter was made a bit strange when I heard the choice to loose 20% of the tech staff  was between him and myself. So you can see there's that bit of elation that I wasn't the one to be canned, yet very deep sorrow that I lost my mate B. This was really the main thing that effected me over the week.

The rest is kind of typical. A few others have lost there positions. The COO is putting the squeeze on everyone in the facility to do more work with less bodies. The doors are being closed on the weekends when there aren't any sessions. Usually this is a 24/7 operation. So moral is at it's lowest I've every seen in the 7 years I've been there. Fun place to work, eh. Now I as well as the rest of the tech staff are getting squeezed just a tad more than the others. Why? Because we are in the middle of building 2 more large facilities, both in Manhattan. Make sense yet? Go figure, cause I can't. I get special treatment of coarse, because I'm the unofficial "computer" guy. All the glory but none of the pay or the status of the title (big issue 3 years ago). So I get the pleasure of designing, buying, building, implementing and maintaining the current and 2 new proposed networks, plus 2 satellite networks of our sister companies. Nice, right? Yes it is, but not when you have to maintain the studios as well, and under staffed. Always some sort of political maneuvering going on between these 2 disciplines and it's very taxing.
That's the big stuff. There's small stuff that's been pissin me off like, our new ISP (you'll like this, it's Time Warner) and their salesman lies, a very naughty mission critical NT Terminal Server that's been my albatross for 2 months, seriously idiotic assistant engineers that want everything done for them, a partner (an MIT math grad no less) that's so delusioned about making records that he spends valuable company resources for his pet projects with certain failure, and the a new addition in the accounting department (right next to the shop) who doubles as the company snitch (proven fact. I'm not being overly suspicious).

Ok, I'm about tired myself. This should put you to sleep soon enough.


----------



## Klink (Mar 5, 2002)

Woops sorry to kill the conversation. I should learn to refresh before I post. Sorry gents. Please feel free to continue around me. I'm hittin the sack. 

night


----------



## RacerX (Mar 5, 2002)

No problems here, I was actually answering a post that was over a day old (tons of active threads around here you know)... Sorry to hear about your hard times.


----------



## edX (Mar 5, 2002)

hey hey, the place has been busy hasn't it? 

so RacerX it sounds like you are happier now than you would have been if you had moved to southern bumfuck and been chained to windows.(as oppossed to northern bumfuck where you are now ) (subliminal message - *f&i(s%h#t+a@c!o?) of course i know you've talked about still doing alot of work on windows and how steady that aspect of your biz is. I am sure that the other guys can really appreciate all that gear you had before much better than me. I am more impressed that you were able to put together what you wanted and make it work to your advantage. that is so different from what most people experience.
so do you think you will ever head back out to CA or is business too good to leave there? I can't imagine there are a whole lot of people with your overall knowledge back there so i would think you might have added value in that area.

and say hello to the wife for me 

klink - 'Bummer man'.  i can see why you are wound tight. being put in a position like that is nasty. I guess i would hope that your mate lands on his feet soon and that you can stay in touch. i know that's not like having a pal around at work, but it would certainly help ease the pressure you are putting on yourself - the survivor's guilt. Keep in mind that survivors guilt has been a kind of national malady recently. I am sure you saw some in the city. you probably even experienced it on some level or another. so having to deal with it again so soon, only adds the pain from before to the present. 
the conflicting emotions is also hard to deal with. we tend to experience them in surges and feel kind of numb in between. and the numb is the worse part. 
I wouldn't want to minimize the rest of the shit that is going on, but it sounds like it is SNAFU for you. i would imagine you would be dealing with it with a lot more grace if your pal was still working by your side.
I must also add that your story reminds me of one of my old clients who had his first bipolar break when a similar thing happened at his workplace. I'm not trying to imply that you are about to go off the deep end or anything. just stressing how stressful the situation can be and how unaware people like bosses can be as to how some of their actions will effect/affect people. I guess the best hint i could give you actually relates to RacerX's post. remember that you have choices and be aware to know that you can use them if you need to. thinking ahead about the situation will go farther than dwelling on the past and your investment of yourself so far. You are still human, and can only do so much. I don't care if you are a NY'r. 
venting can be a very good thing if you listen to yourself in the process. hopefully you learned more from yourself by sharing this with us. and rereading it a time or 2 wouldn't hurt either i bet.

Thanks for showing up tonite guys.


----------



## edX (Mar 5, 2002)

oh, i know what i forgot to ask - RacerX, are there any sites you have designed or built that we can see? other than your own awesome and overwhelming site? your site is incredible. i would love to see if you do that quality for others as well.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 5, 2002)

Of the 4 sites that were 100% my own work, only my Dad's and mine are still up. The site I did for my old job cam down shortly after the other company took over (which already had it's own web site). And the one I did last spring for a local magazine came down about a month and a half ago when national publishing house bought them. I'd post a link to my Dad's site if I didn't have real political issues about it. My Dad deals in guns and hunting products, and is an NRA member. My personal feeling about guns, having been shot at a number of times, are quite counter to those of my Dad and the NRA.

But I love my Dad none the less, and his site lets me experiment with things. I still charge him though!!! ($50 a month for everything  )

Two other sites that I have worked on don't actually show any of my work... that is, I was a consultant/advisor/tutor for graphic designers that these places had on staff (I like that better because it means the sites reflect the style of the publications, and the look and feel is important in that business).


----------



## RacerX (Mar 5, 2002)

Oh, and my site is still not _officially_ open to the public yet. I hope to have enough done to have a grand opening by 2015 (aiming for July, but no later than November). I have thought about asking Admiral to add stuff to it, specially on operating systems that I haven't had time to play with, but I don't want to interfere with his school work (or the up keep of his own site).

As for doing this forever, I don't like computers enough to keep this up for more than a couple years. Yep, just need to finish up in school and I'll be doing math for the rest of my life.


----------



## dlookus (Mar 5, 2002)

Klink,
I know how you feel. Several months before I got canned, I was working with a good friend of mine who ended up getting canned. Really frustrating. In my situation though, I was so unhappy I refused to work more than 40 hours a week. I hate not having a job right now, but I'm so happy to be out of there (and ecstatic to not be commuting 3 1/2 hours a day.)

RacerX and Ed,
How much schooling do you guys have? I have an MFA, but am toying with the idea of getting another one. I'm worried I just enjoy being in school too much. On the other hand, I wouldn't mind a career change. Also it's tough having a house to pay for and going to school. RacerX where's your site? I want to see it.
Oh, and Ed where are you from in Ohio?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 5, 2002)

lol racer I thought your site was already open to the public  -- I feel honored to have a backstage pass 


as for other OSes...I can manage in the summer when I have nothing to do  -- (besides I intended on installing AtheOS, Plan 9 and Inferno at some point ;-)  )

btw have you installed BeOS or not ? 


Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Mar 5, 2002)

Okay, by popular demand... and against my better judgment, the *RacerX Site!*

It is under construction, I need to put more time into the Windows section, Irix AppleShare server showdown page (between Xinet's K-Ashare and Helios Ethershare), and some editing, spell checking, and updating.


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

> _as said a while back by RacerX_
> Oh, and my site is still not officially open to the public yet. I hope to have enough done to have a grand opening by 2015 (aiming for July, but no later than November).



want to be sure to catch the prechristmas elevated net traffic, eh? 

or maybe you could shoot for aug. 9. then it would share a b-day with ulrik and i. plus if it didn't go over,  you could say the 3rd most horrific bomb was dropped exactly 70 years after the 2nd one.  

no i like it, and thanks for reposting the link. i think i have it bookmarked in my other browser and now i can add it to this one. it's also refreshing to know that you too do things against your own better judgement 

dlookus - i have about 8 and half years total as an undergrad. and i am now in my 5th year of grad school. it looks like i have messed up again and this will probably be 2 more years before i am done. I am going to have to get a real job next year as i am about out of loans. it is tough to go back when you already have some success in life - like enough to have real debts. I was 'lucky' that i had failed so miserably just before going back to school that i qualified for lots of loans and scholarships and had no long term debt to manage. still, i know people who have been in the same boast you are in now, who have pulled it off.

and  I lived in Columbus for 15 years.


----------



## Klink (Mar 6, 2002)

Gents, thank you for your warm thoughts and sympathy. It really does make a difference. I'm touched.

Racer your site is unbelievable. Not something I can digest in one sitting, but I pulled out my big spoon for the occasion. Thanks for putting up the link and sharing. What a guy!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 6, 2002)

I haven't been to Racer's site in a while, but I demoed his OS X part of the site and it looked niiiiiiiiice  ... aqua GIF animations and all 



oh shoot!  I was going to bring a show and tell screenshot today and I forgot  (It was about BeOS).  I will make a mental note NOT to forget it tomorrow ;-)


Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Mar 6, 2002)

I haven't had time to try out Be or Warp 4, both of which I wanted to add to my site (specially after seeing how dated Warp 3 looks back when Admiral posted a shot of 4 a while back). It sounds like Be now runs in VPC, so I should get it added to the site before what is left of Be Inc. is gone.


----------



## edX (Mar 7, 2002)

well, i just want to pat myself on the back about now. Since asking you guys to jump on me if i posted my signiture anywhere in this forum, i don't think i have done it even once !!  I guess just the fear of you guys catching me got me trained well quickly. 

(you guys don't even remember what i am talking about, do you )

hey i am also feeling good because i just avoided major disaster with my hd. a series of mistakes all piled up till i got to the point it wouldn't even mount when booted from disc. 

all better now i think.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 7, 2002)

off topic, on topic photo....
remember when we were talking about women being like OSes ???  ... what kind of woman would this OS be ?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 7, 2002)

Looks like a B. of an OS to me.   I've dated a few girls who were like that.


----------



## edX (Mar 8, 2002)

well, i didn't think i was going to get to work in the yard again today, but then the sun broke out and i got an hour and a half in. i got one whle section of my rocks moved and transplanted another plant that i had planned on putting off but the ground was so wet and soft. when i say i am moving rocks i am talking about shoveling the small river round rocks that are used as ground cover. i don't want to waste them, but i don't want them where they are now.

i am also looking at getting a small food garden started this weekend with lettuce, carrots, radishes, tomatoes and some herbs. basically i want fresh salads and salsa. 

(*f&i^s%h#t@a?c!o)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 8, 2002)

I think Ed is trying to recreate the good old days of working in the victory garden. 

I know, I know, I did the math, but I'm going to ignore it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 8, 2002)

Fresh salad is cool 
My grandmother has a garden each spring -to- fall in greece, fresh tomatoes, onions (what do they call fresh onions anwyay ?) and cucumbers 
mmmm cant wait for the summer 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 9, 2002)

thanks phil - you're trying to make me my mom's age!! 
of course with the funk bomb thing that would make you about.... well, you would be about your mom's age too. 

I got a lot of digging done today. i ended up having to dig an old 4x4 x24 post out of a place where i only wanted to dig about a foot deep. that set me back a bit. otherwise the garden area would be finished. i will probably get it done tomorrow and get my salad planted. i think i may have the pond ready to go in the ground by next weekend. 2 weeks at the most unless we start getting rain everyday.

I think i have convinced my gf we need a new washing machine. hopefully we will get a new one next week. the old one realy broke pretty good this week.

so how did everybody else spend their day without macosx.com?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2002)

I stopped procrastinating and started coding my hashtable.  Still not done, need to do a few fucntions still, and edit them to work (since I took some functions from some programs, others from others, and yet some more from other sources )


its due tomorrow, midnight. aaarrghhh...the pressure is on  -- if I survive this semester I will seriously  do something big, donate some money to a charity, or to a church or something   I need a miracle 



Admiral


----------



## Klink (Mar 10, 2002)

I can think of nothing but hash browns and grits right now.


Ed what do you do about water run off in your yard? Judging from the famous (or should I say infamous) wizard pict (does Wizard need to be capitalized? ), your yard looks like it's on a pretty steep slope. Your fish might drown in your pond.

On top of that you'll be wearing dirty close because your washer has broken. Oye vei.

Did they ever start construction on your extension yet. You haven't mentioned that in a while.


----------



## edX (Mar 10, 2002)

you better believe that Wizard should be capitolized 

 as far as water runoff goes, I may have to adjust that next year.  Actually, my yard is fairly flat but it has two levels.  one is about four to 6 in. taller than the other.  The pond will be on the lower-level.  The fountain that will feed it will be on the upper level.  At this point I will play it by ear.   and  yes, I am going through a pair of jeans a day and the washing machine is getting its use.  

 no, they have not even come to do the inspection yet for the sun room.  it would be much easier to do some of the things I need to do if it were already done. but because we live in an environmentally protected area, we have to jump through hoops to get this project done. 

Today I got the salad garden planted.  I moved some hyacinth bulbs into planters and did some more digging for the pond hole.  I have promised myself I am going to take a day off from digging tomorrow.


----------



## edX (Mar 10, 2002)

btw - i have drowned plenty of fish so i will try to be carefull this time.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 10, 2002)

you managed to drown fish !??!?!?! how in god's name did u do that ?


----------



## edX (Mar 11, 2002)

he he

 

that was a good one klink. 

i am somewhat concerned about drainage and the pond overflowing and the fish along with the water. this is a common concern for fish ponds. this was illustrated to me this morning when i went out and looked at the trench i had dug to outline the shape. It was filled from last nite's rain. and i noticed that there is a slight slope of the ground level - about 4" difference between the top and bottom. i think part of the solution will be to build up the lower part with dirt from the hole. plus the lower part will have the new patio cobblestones right up against part of it. hopefully by next weekend i will have enough done to start putting up some pics with before and during. i am shooting for 2 more weekends from now to have the pond in the ground. I have until may to get the patio layed.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 11, 2002)

Ed! you jack-of-all-trades you!
I did not know you were into landscaping  hehe.

Is your back yard big ?


----------



## edX (Mar 13, 2002)

Tolya - did you just now start reading my posts again or what? I have been talking about redoing my yard for weeks now i think 

so it pissed me off today, all my extra work yesterday to get all the green trash bagged and then they wouldn't take any of it in plastic bags. so i will probably have to make a trip to the dump in a while. I think a botched my first transplant job today. i ended up breaking off the big main root at the trunk of the shrub. this was after i really trimmed the shrub back to be able to get close enough to dig and pry around the roots. it looks really ugly now and i am afraid it will not make the transition. all the others i have transplanted seem to be doing good. the really big bush is losing leaves but still showing signs of new growth - pretty typical of a transplant. tomorrow i may go to home depot and get something to make a raised level plant bed out of. this will give me something to put the dirt in the pond hole into if nothing else.

life is getting busier around here. and the gf is going to be home and off from work for 7 days that started yesterday. so who knows how much extra stuff i will get done 

but i buy my son's plane ticket to visit tomorrow. he will be here march 28 to april 5. i can hardly wait.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 13, 2002)

Hmm, Admiral = Herve-o-lator v.3.0   ?

He even made a map!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 13, 2002)

lol 
Ed I do read your posts ... its jsut that these last few weeks, if my head wasnt attached to my body I would lose it 

Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 14, 2002)

he he

Phil may not talk much, but he pays attention. No wonder you are doing so well in school and all these competition things Phil. I think you may have the bestluck of anyof us with women. You are good at starting or continuing a converstation, but even better at just listening. Women will love that. 

Tolya - sorry to hear about your head spinning and falling off frequently recently. Perhaps you have just been sleeping thru my yardwork posts like you did the jazz posts. which reminds me i still need to make Phil a list of some good jazz. considering i was talking to kilowatt about jazz on irc recently, that is something i should try to remember.  Of course the conversation with kilowatt didn't last too long because klink showed up  and got me sidetracked. He brought up Zappa so I knew it was him even though he was logged in as Guest. 

speaking of Klink, can i say his name and have him appear like a magic genie the way Phil did?  KLINK....KLINK.....KLINK

so today's yardwork report - i got every plant that needed to be transplanted done. no more plants in the way of my patio, sunroom and pond.  tomorrow i hope to go to home depot and get the materials to make the raised plant bed with. (someplace to put the dirt i take out of the pool hole is the next planned step regardless). oh and i mowed the front yard today. the back is too much of a mess to bother mowing right now


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

post a list publically Ed 
that way we can all benefit 


as for teh yardwork...once you are done, get a photo and post it, phil, racer, klink and I will drop by for a party 


Admiral


----------



## Klink (Mar 14, 2002)

"I love peanut butter sandwiches!"
*poof, Klink appears and steps through the cloud of smoke made by Ed's incantation.*


Howdy gowdy's. My has this place been a hoot recently. I wish I had more time to get in on all these neato discussions.


----------



## Klink (Mar 14, 2002)

If you're bored and have broadband...

http://www.jump-tomorrow.com


----------



## edX (Mar 15, 2002)

no yard work today. i spent almost 4 hours at home depot. I got more plants to plant, wood to build my plant terrace, galvenized metal plate and rubber to sela off the hole in the hot tub (pond) where the light came out of and a ton of bulbs to plant around the yard. So tomorrow i will build the plant terrace and maybe start filling it with dirt. and plant the orange tree i got and use the rose and citrus foods i bought. Today set up more work to do.

so klink - i am not sure if it was my browser or not but i never got past the man who floats across the screen while i try to decide if i am a boy or a girl 

does it do more? should i resort to using one of those dreaded browsers to see what was there? or did i just not get it? 

so i take it you had the day off since you were posting in the middle of the day while i was getting lost at home depot. I had to take a break and go outside and smoke after 2 hours  the front door guard watched my cart for me.

speaking of smoke, we also started using an air purifier today. it should make it a little nicer for non smokers who come visit us. it release ozone as well, so hopefully some of it will make it back to the top of the atmosphere where it belongs. 

tolya - the jazz list will be right here or in your thread. depends on what else is going on when i get around to it.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 15, 2002)

I was under the impression that 0-3 was poisonous for normal breathing. Testuser, Chemistry_geek?


----------



## Klink (Mar 15, 2002)

You would need to click on the enter word. It's purpose is interactive fun. So click on logical stuff to click. I normally don't care for these types of sites, but this guy is particularly talented with flash. Here is his main site. I liked his Beatles site as well.

http://www.hi-res.net/


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2002)

ozone protects us lol..how can it be poisonous ?  


dang diddly dang... classes are done! woohoo!!!
now I can chill and.... put my feet on my desk  (how will I type  thought ?!)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 16, 2002)

> Ozone reacts with lung tissue. It can inflame and cause harmful changes in breathing passages, decrease the lungs' working ability and cause both coughing and chest pains.


----------



## edX (Mar 17, 2002)

Phil - where did you get the info about ozone? i would like to be able to show this kind of stuff to my gf. she bought this thing because one of her friends in oHIo is a sales rep for the company. (about like being an amway distributor i think ) and we only have half the instructions because her friend was too dizzy to include a PO Box #. The thing scares me so i am keeping it on low so far. it does have a warning to only use on high in an unoccupied room and then to air it out when done.

Well, yardwork has kept me so busy and tired that i haven't posted much for 2 days. I did build my terrace box, and it is almost full and ready ot be planted in. I got some of the new plants planted and the hole in the pond ready to be sealed. I have dug a lot of my hole for the pond to go into. i would guess i am about half done. I would be out working on it now if it weren't for rain.

klink - haven't even felt alert enough to check out the other site. perhaps later today if i wake up enough


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 17, 2002)

http://www.lungusa.org/air/ozone_factsheet00.html

This is from the American Lung Association. Doesn't mention anything on indoor ozone pollution though.


----------



## edX (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Phil - i will try to find out more. but it sounds like i would be getting O3 with a housefull of plants as well so it must be produced in small amounts most of the time. i will check more into this now that you have gotten me started.. and i will tell my GF so she won't get carried away and think our air needs to be really pure!!

so the rain stopped and i went out and worked in the yard. i finished off the top layer of the hole for the pond and finished filling my terrace with dirt. tomorrow i plant the first things in it. i also need to call and see about ordering the sand and cobblestones for the patio. they take about 2 weeks to be delivered. I really think i can have the pond started with the waterfall installed by mid next week. still lots of little things to do but they seem like breaks between shoveling activites.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 18, 2002)

When we were constructing our Multimedia rooms, there was a guys form our dept. that took photos of teh work in progress.  Ever thought of doing that Ed ?  We could have a Slide whow when u get done and you could showcase your hard work


----------



## Klink (Mar 18, 2002)

Have certain chemical processes changed since I've been in school. I thought plants emit CO2 after the photosynthesis process. What kind of house plants do you own Ed?


Sounds like that air purifier you have works by tossing out negatively ionized oxygen atoms (spare electron in the oxygen atom). Might even have an "ozone" plate to emit O3 molecules. Both work very differently. Here's some info I dug up.

MOST indoor particles that are airborne TEND to be positively charged. Negative ions will give SOME of the particles a negative charge. The positive and negative particles then combine with each other, become heavy and fall to the ground.

(doesn't sound very effective or efficient to me in cleaning the air)

Nature is constantly creating negative ions to clear the air. Some examples are waterfalls, waves crashing on the beach and changes in the weather.

Ozone can be harmful only when occurring at extremely high concentration. However, at lower levels it serves as a powerful purification element without harmful side effect. It's also a powerful purification agent in large doses, but can also act as a lung irritant in higher concentrations.

Info links:
http://www.bright.net/~comtech/
http://www.comtech-pcs.com/ions/whatareions.html
http://www.sumeria.net/health/ions.html (more scientific)

The fact that the internet is polluted with nothing but these types of air purifier manufacturers makes my ears perk thinking there is something behind this hypened business that's not being stated and could be somewhat dangerous. Kind of like the soy products industry.

What a perfect convo for tes and chem to enlighten us.


----------



## edX (Mar 18, 2002)

well i get all my plants at Drugco. Lewis sends them to me disguised as sex toys (Drew Carey reference )

no, you are right i somehow got confused between the beginning and end of Phil's article.

Thanks for getting more info Klink.  Yes, ours has the 'Ozone Plate' which looks like some super huge computer chip made from a metallic chex cereal square 

I also have my doubts about this industry. and from what you say about waterfalls and negative ions, perhaps i would be better off to just leave our 3 indoor fountains running all the time. I guess what i really need to do is get the rest of the info from our manufacturer and find out what the levels on the controls really translate to in terms of local concentration.

Tolya - I know your head has been falling off so i will not point out that i promised pics a couple of weeks ago. i'm hoping to have some up by next weekend


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 18, 2002)

lol 
man I am bad 
my head must be really loose


----------



## edX (Mar 18, 2002)

ok, i looked up the website for our air purifier. this is the model we have. it apparently has ionization and ozone production. i think their claim of a quiet fan is just a little exaggerated but then how quiet can one really make a fan unless it is barely moving?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 18, 2002)

Be careful Ed, and watch your step with those rhetorical scientific questions. Someone here is just going to know how to build a silent hurricane fan.


----------



## edX (Mar 18, 2002)

lol - you are so right Phil. you would think i would know better by now


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2002)

ok, I got motivated and posted the 'before and now' yard pics to my itools homepages. CLICK HERE to see what it looked like in Feb. before i started all this work that has made my conversations a little dull and single minded.

(from the first page go to Yard Now - i think you have seen the rest of my pics)

I will probably add some more decription when i post this link again tomorrow in Herve's but i thought you guys should get first look at it. 

Hopefully tolya will not laugh too loudly at my fence 

(i don't think i will show you the gate on the front side - it is off the hinges and i am waiting till the sunroom is built to fix it.)

New dishwasher tomorrow !! (no, i'm not getting a new GF )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 21, 2002)

That's it 
before the grand party I am coming over with a bucket of paint...or at least some polish - or finish or something   -- you damn californians  lol 

Hmmm... I wonder where I can set up my DJ booth  --- hey Ed, can we have a BIG fountain ?   I always liked those


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2002)

lol 

hopefully i will have nice plants covering up most of the fence before too long. My roses are starting to show lots of new growth and my radishes in my garden are starting to come up!! I was afraid my seeds from last year weren't going to do the job.

putting the mermaid statue up on a base and fully making her a fountain is not planned until next year. she will eventually have water coming out of that shell she is holding up. Perhaps you would like to help lift her up - she is solid concrete


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 22, 2002)

lift her up or pick her up ed ? 
lol -- ever see that movie called manequin ? 
(what a stupid 80s movie lol)


In that case, I will postpone the big Party At Ed's till you put the fountain in -- cant be a party sans the fountain


----------



## edX (Mar 25, 2002)

I liked that movie !! It was just stupid enough and the idea of having your fantasy woman appear from out of nowhere is always worth indulging in for an hour or so 

the 80's may have had a lot of stupidity but they were a lot more fun than the 70's. 

my resealing of the pond didn't work on the first try so i had to redo it today. Tomorrow we are going to get the waterfall and order the cobblestones to create the new patio with. My son will help me install it while he is here. This will be a good thing for us to do while his friends here are in school during the day.

today was a beautiful day here!!

and a fun day as well


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 25, 2002)

hey ed, do u watch "that 70s show" and "that 80s show" ? lol


----------



## edX (Mar 26, 2002)

i used to watch the 70's and i saw the 80's once. i like em when it is convenient to watch them but i wouldn't go out of my way for them.

we got the the fountain and pump purchased today but don't know when they will deliver it. We also ordered the cobblestones and filler sand for the patio and it should be delivered on Fri. morning. my seal worked this time and i now have the tub in the hole. tomorrow i will do the fine adjusting to get it leveled and then start shoveling dirt back into the hole around it. things are looking up and will start moving quickly i hope. 

And the U of Tenn. Lady Vols have made it to the final four again. They beat Vanderbilt who won the sec championship instead of them. Sometimes i like women's basketball better than men's.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 26, 2002)

My Newton 32 Meg PCMCIA was shipped yesterday and its very near now  -- I think that tomorrow I will be getting it delivered  -- more storage on my newton! Yay! ;-)

I have an exam tomorrow dammit  -- need to study more 
6 more weeks...patience...6....more....weeks!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 26, 2002)

Is that like the one I saw on ebay that one time? You could do a lot with an additional 32MB! I just got Mac OS X Server 1.2 on ebay, so I'm looking forward to that coming in.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 27, 2002)

I had a copy of OS X server but could not get it to boot  -- damn carracho server 

with 32 MB you are king on a newton.
Currently I have a 2MB and a 12MB and I have both of them occupied, and there are a lot of program on them. (and I still have a lot that I deleted in order to get my current ones on )

so with a 32 (+ my 12 if need be) I am cool in trems of space 

you can put a lot of newtonbooks on them too! -- great for reference


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 27, 2002)

Well, um.... my iPod slams your newton into oblivion! heh.

So are you one of many looking for an Apple PDA, or are you content with staying on the PDA-margin?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 27, 2002)

There is something to be said about computing with systems that no one else uses. Half the reason I use Rhapsody is because almost no one else does. I loved Mac OS X before everyone started using it, now it is just not different enough. Sure, I use Mac OS X for many of my day to day stuff, but the system that goes with me every where is Rhapsody, and the system that I use the most behind Mac OS X and Rhapsody is my SGI Indy. I love alternatives to what most people are using.


Plus the Newton is a great PDA, Admiral has converted me. The iPod may store quite a bit, but it is not a PDA... yet (specially with that small screen). And with that 32 MB flash card, the Newton can handle quite a lot of information and apps.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 28, 2002)

I dont mind being "in the margins" so to speak.
The reason for that is that the newton STILL kicks serious PDA butt.  The HAndwriting recognition is GREAT, the PIM funtions are the best that I have seen around, the environemnt is nice, and the apps are compact!

Even in 14MB I have managed to store several books, A LOT of games, and even a newton web server!, with 32 (or 44 if I use both my 32 + 12 MB flashcards) I can do a lot.  I dont think I will be able to fill them both up (right away that is).


I just bought (in december) an iPaq 3870.  Now this is a brand spanking new PDA with all the best that the PDA computing world has to offer, but it still cant be as good as my newton.

My newton may be lacking builtin bluetooth, and *real* OBEX IrDA stacks (*sigh*) but with a data cable you can go one with it and you can use WLAN with it was well.

The newton may lack BIG storage space, but with the new ATA drivers being developed us newton users can use cheaper ATA flash memory, in larger amounts with our newtons 

MP3 players exist, the idea of PDF on the newton has been tossed around, now if only I had enough time to develop greek fonts, keyboard drivers, andH HWR for it 


Last night I got my PCMCIA , I thought it was used, but it came factory wrapped! wow!  Tonight I will undertake the task of putting my apps to my 32 MB card .

Hey racer do you have any expansion on your 120?
diod you get any PC-memory cards or not yet ?


Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Mar 28, 2002)

Not yet.  

I was about to get the 32 MB card, then I saw Mac OS X Server 1.2 and got it for $40, I may be able to get it within a couple weeks, but I'm now saving up for a WallStreet G3 to run Mac OS X Server on. I figured that would be a good up grade from my ThinkPad with Rhapsody 5.1, I would be running a much faster system, with sound, with built in ethernet, and Rhapsody 5.6. I can't wait! I should be able to play Quake II and maybe Quake III on it (Omni only made PPC version of both) and my Quicktime movies should finally have sound.

Still, the card was only about $40, so I should be able to get it without to many problems within the next couple weeks (there is just not a lot of room on it without some expansion).


----------



## edX (Mar 29, 2002)

sorry i haven't had any boring updates on my yard work but things have been too busy the last 2 days. and i would tell you all about it but i am worn out and my hand is still weird from geting shocked yesterday. See Herve's for a few more details and i will have more to say when i slow down a little.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 29, 2002)

I can mail you my "old" 2MB apple one.  I originally bought it for the 120 


I spent the time yesterday moving my stuff from the "small: PCMCIAs to the big one.  I got impatient and I shut the newtondown which currupted my 12MB files and I needed to erase it 

Now I am about 1/2 done reinstalling everything lol 

the project continues tonite 

I love my newton


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2002)

i'm just glad i'm the only one who has to redo things these days. believe me, your computer redos are less work than my yard redos. 

things are really moving along now. i got my lumber today and got about a 6'x6' area of patio done. I was out working til it was dark. My son was a much better worker today. He got to go out and play with his friends for the morning and by mid afternoon they were bored enough to want to help to earn some money. So i paid them $5 an hour to shovel sand and haul cobble stones from the driveway to the backyard. they started out being tough guys and carrying them by hand. after awhile they wised up and asked for the roller cart i had offered to let them use 

I got 10 hrs of sleep last night and i felt so much better when i woke up. It's amazing how sleep can heal sometimes. 

wish i could tell you more but this has obviously become a major focus in my life right now. As well as my son being here. Right now his friend his spending the night so they are in his room playing my SNES. 

i guess i could mention that it was a beautiful day here and traffic on highway 1 was crazy. there were lots of accidents - I could see the results of two of them from my driveway at one point. and i can only see a really small section from there.


----------



## edX (Apr 2, 2002)

Despite not getting started till almost 2:30, i am about 2/3 finished with the patio. Today my son helped for free and by himself. He did a great job. He and i went to Home Depot after dinner and he helped me get supplies. I promised him i would spend a day and take him to do something special like go to the beach or the skate park or maybe both as long as he helps me get the job finished or close to it.

I just started the biggest single section and hope to finish it tomorrow. then i will only have a little 3x8 area left.

I also bought some more calla lillies for the pond. I got 2 bird of paradise plants only to have my GF get mad because she doesn't like them. oh well, they are one of my favorites with pleasant associations to southern cal so i will find some place that i can enjoy them without her having to stare at them. I was going to put them beside the rock falls. Perhaps i will just put them behind it. 

and i had to get a new pair of leather gloves. i wore a hole thru the finger and thumb on the right one.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey Ed!  Hows it going? 

Still going with that pond, eh?  When will it all end?  Havent you put yourself through enough?   Well, keep up the good work. 

We should pick up where we left off, Ed.  Gimmie a place and im there!


----------



## edX (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Rick, how's it going? (how ya doin )

am i ever glad you showed up. i was starting to talk to myself here in this thread  (i'm sure klink would have saved me before i went off the deep end )

and while you are always welcome to join in anytime and anyplace, i went back to our old thread to give you a very personal reply. I would have included responses to your email but i am just too tired tonight. see pics in Herve's to understand why 

so the biggest accomplishment today was getting the patio within 2 feet of being finished !! HOORAY !!

next comes rocking in the pond and then shoveling lots of dirt back into places. My grave has been dug and now i am expected to fill it up by myself


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 3, 2002)

I am greatful for your invatation to this thread, but im sure my boring life would be better discussed in our own thread.  I wouldnt want to bore any of these other serious members.


----------



## edX (Apr 6, 2002)

wow, i have never let the three congrats threads slide off my first page before. Between my being busy and not posting yesterday and the sudden influx of non tech posts, this thread moved down the list quick. 

since i got the pond done today, things will be going back to a few hours of work a day pretty soon. I still have some details of the pond to work out, like out to get my rocks to stay in place when the nightly critters walk on them. I don't want to cement them together and i can't really use mud packing since it would wash into the pond during rain. I have started doing some of the shoveling dirt back into places and should finish most of that either tomorrow or sunday.

I must say the yard is starting to look good.

for pics of the finished pond, see me in Herve's.


----------



## Klink (Apr 6, 2002)

Ed that pond looks fabulous. Very professionally and artistically done. I particularly like the gnome fishing. Nice touch when the fish get tossed in. You might want to consider using some silicon sealant to hold down the rocks so the critters won't knock them over. You might even have some around the house to test with. Good stuff. Water proof, can stick to anything and you wouldn't need to use much, so it would be naked to the eye.


----------



## edX (Apr 6, 2002)

Thanks klink !! both for the nice words and the suggestion on the silicon sealant. that might be what my marine goop is. i will have to check it. i was amazed that not a single rock fell down the first night. but strangely, one of my water lily containers located in the deepest part and in the middle between 2 others, fell over. i cannot explain that one. but the lilies are starting to grow already which is a good sign.

today i didn't do much on the yard - filled a little dirt back in and got rid of a few more border boards. the boards are going to get turned into an archway before long. i expect to get a mitre saw soon to help with that project and future ones.

i also did this insanely stupid task of washing off little rocks that we have and throwing them into the bottom of the pond. at the rate i am going, i will have the bottom covered by mid july 

it was pretty cold here today so i wasn't in to staying out in it for too long.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey Ed, is it me or have you not been posting as much as you usually do?


----------



## edX (Apr 11, 2002)

yes it is you. you are why i have not been posting as much lately 

seriously, i have slowed down. It is not anything having to do with anyone but me. i am just tired and i have so many things to do. There just doesn't seem to be as much time or energy for this. I knew this day was coming and it is good that it has been the way it has - physical work to make me tired and go to bed earlier.

I am definitly still around but just without as much to say.

yesterday I went to home depot and got a circular saw and some gate parts. then we went to the local nursery and got a bunch of plants for the yard and the pond. i spent all of today getting them planted. plus i retransplanted a bunch of lilies that weren't doing so well where i first moved them.So basically a day of digging and filling. Tomorrow we are going back to home depot and getting the remaining trelis parts for the archway. so the next two days also promise to be busy. I hope to have a new page of the completed yard up on my site this weekend. After that i will probably rest a few days and then start hitting the dissertation very hard.
Oh, and i have to fix my van - so that will be at least a couple of days of funking around with tools and grease. Hopefully i won't have to buy a new alternator.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 11, 2002)

I might as well also have been working in Ed's back yard. I've made about 1 post this past week. But, now vacation is uponme and I'm ready to jumb back in!


----------



## Klink (Apr 11, 2002)

And I thought it was because of me you weren't posting much Ed.  

I think there's a name for this slowing down of posts thing. Like post-traumatic bulletin withdrawal syndrome.


----------



## edX (Apr 12, 2002)

Would that be PTBS? 

i spent today fixing a fence gate that i should have just built a new one from scratch. i made the GF promise that next time it breaks (not if it breaks ) then i get to replace the whole works exept for the 2 amin posts.

other than that i went to Home Depot and spent too much money anyway. but tomorrow i make the archway!!


----------



## edX (Apr 14, 2002)

well, this forum has slowed down to a respectable level - 2 days since posting to this thread and it is still on my front page of the forum. If you haven't seen in Herve's already, the yard is done. I was going to give my car a tuneup today but it is just too cold. It figures after we had one of the most beautiful days in a while yesterday. 

so Phil, how is vacation going so far? Are you going to celebrate Patriots Day with tolya?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 14, 2002)

lol...well this is as good of a forum as any to post my latest achievement

** drum roll please! ***

I, last night, went online with my PDA and my cell phone  --- I received e-mail, went on Yahoo, MSN and ICQ messangers and sent and received messages ;-)

cool huh ?? 

Now I only wish my newton had OBEX (ircomm to be specific) stacks in order to be able to do this too  --- It can go online wirelessly, it just needs a null-modem cable to connect from cell phone to newton-serial port...and I hate wires  


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 15, 2002)

Vacation is..... vacation. Perhaps this should become my own pessimistic quote, but many other Juniors agree with me:

"Vacation is school in a different place."

In addition it's college season, so I'm out touring the universities and trying to be a nice little brown-nosing student. 

Actually this is my first visit to the site in a little while, I've really dropped off... eh, but why post at all if it's just going to be garbage? 

In other news: I learned today that I will have the opperatunity (sp?) to earn $2ooo while working in the lab this summer. Up to this point i worked for squat. Not a bad deal, though I did the math and it ends up being less than minimum wage, but I have to start somewhere. Any ideas on how to spend it?

Oh yes: The only fit tribute to patriot's day would be a win from the BoSox! Wo hoo!


----------



## edX (Apr 15, 2002)

gosh Phil, you make time off seem like punishment 

but your touring campuses reminds me that i owe you a college story sometime. i will have to hunt down that thread sometime in the next week or so and tell you my story. you will likely feel better about yourself after you read it 

hey, getting paid to do something you would be doing anyway is great!! so what if it isn't as much as you _should_ be making. It's enough you could get a new imac if you wanted one. or go see lots of movies (with dates even )

the pats won the superbowl. they already got a whole year of patriots days covered. of course right now my Giants are down 2-3 to the Padres in the bottom of the 7th so i may not get much to celebrate.  

so tolya, you are becoming one of those guys in the commercial that can finally leave his house because he has wireless connections?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 16, 2002)

matrix u live in NY and you are rooting for teh sox ??? WOW! 


I am totaly amazed 


Hey Ed, it is still too expensive to be completelly wireless , maybe if the admin made this boarda  little more mobile friendly I would be completelly wireless   -- think about it  I go all over the place and bring you guys back souvenirs lol.  Maybe when I go to greece this summer I will bring u back a statue of Demetra (goddess of plants and harvest) since you seem to have a green thumb ed 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Apr 17, 2002)

yes, please post us a nice pic of the Goddess Demetra or any other cool Greek Gods and Goddessses you come across on your travels that would be very cool!! If you can't go totally wireless and send them right away, then put them in your suitcase and bring them back with you.  

i love souvenirs


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

Cool! Picture souvenirs! But, of course, they aren't as good as real ones.


----------



## edX (Apr 21, 2002)

speaking of greek Goddesses, we watched "Dr. T and the women" or something like that tonight. Farah Fawcett plays a wife who loses touch with reality and the psychologist says she has Hestia complex. I would have to say this one one of the worst movies i have seen in a long time. if it didn't have such a great cast of females in it, i would have stopped watching after 30 mins.

today was hose day. i broke the hose and replaced the spigot. i also mounted this big fancy hose roller on the house wall. but now i need to fix the broken hose before i can use it


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 21, 2002)

lol I think I might mail a real souvenir to ed 
Hey ed, last week I saw a nice classic movie 
I saw the cannonball race 2 

what do you think?
I remember seeing part of it as a kid, but I never really understood it


----------



## edX (Apr 22, 2002)

those old cannonball movies are classic nutzball humor. i watched part of one a while back and laughed at it again. of course i saw them back when they were new and they were a big deal then. I love that kind of goofball/slapstick stuff but very few people do it any more. and when one does come out, i don't get to see it because the GF isn't into that 'silly' stuff. 

She does like the movies with Leslie Nielson in them so i get to see those and some of the national lampoon stuff. I watched part of a real old NL movie the other day and couldn't believe how stupid it was. so i kept watching till the end 


well, we must be doing something a bit better when we have a little time to watch movies


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi, Ed.

I don't think I have ever posted here, so congratulations on reaching 1000 posts.  

I must say that to me, classic movies are not anything with Mr T or Farrah Fawcet in them.    I watched Sabrina this evening (the real one, with Audrey Hepburn, Humphrey Bogart and Willam Holden, not the fake one with Harrison Ford).  That's classic.

I'll watch just about anything black and white, but before you think I am an exclusive old time movie snob let me tell you that I am not.    I think I need to re-visit the grammar thread... 

I watch current movies as well as not so current movies is what I am attempting to say...  Just not eloquently.


----------



## edX (Apr 22, 2002)

lol

'Mr T and the the women' does not have Mr T in it. richerd Gere is Mr T. I love old movies. but i have seen most of them at some point in my life. i often like remakes. taking a classic story and modernizing it is an art form all its own. I really like it when they change it enough that you aren't watching the old one again. it preserves the intregity and interestingness of both.

i really love the really old films - you know, silent movies. Charlie Chaplin, Laural & Hardy, stuff like that. don't get to see those too often anymore. 

and in case you haven't noticed, we don't worry too much about grammer or spelling in these threads. except to occasionally help Herve out with his english. 

and thanks for the congrats


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh -- _Dr_ T and the women.  Yeah, I saw that.  But my statement that any movie with Mr T or Farrah Fawcet is not a classic still stands.

Sometimes I like remakes, but too frequently they don't seem to be done as well as the original.  Every once in a while they're better than the original, like Ocean's 11.


----------



## edX (Apr 25, 2002)

uh yea, Dr. T.

I haven't seen Ocean's 11 yet. I will put it on my list of movies to lookout for. I wouldn't have figured it to be that good.

another genre of movies i tend to like are modern versions of old TV shows. Ones like the Mod Squad, the Brady Bunch, The Adams Family, etc. It is the way that these always seem to poke fun at the original show that makes them so entertaining. Of course it helps if you are like me and were old enough to have been a regular viewer of the original. (yes, i was once a Brady Bunch addict. )


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 25, 2002)

I didn't say Ocean's 11 is good -- merely that it is better than the original.    Honestly, it's not bad, but I have definitely seen better movies.

And how about the Charlie's Angels movie...?


----------



## edX (Apr 26, 2002)

Charlie's Angels was pretty good. It was probably like Ocean's 11 - better than the original but not a great movie. i enjoyed it. i wouldn't watch it again, but it was worth a once thru.

it also amuse me when they take  movie and make a kids' cartoon series out of it. I can't remember exactly how old my son was when he figured out that Beetlejuice was a movie and not just his cartoon show. I think it cleared up why i would watch beetlejuice with him but not many of his other cartoon shows. 

so nkuvu - i have to ask. Are you male or female? I started wondering when you posted the pic of your eye. those are some pretty dark lashes. of course you could just be goth. but then you have  female roommate. not very normal for a male computer geek. but not unheard of either. and the name would seem to be masculine as well but names are often misleading. so if i am not being too personal, which is it? just curious.

btw - other than those 'clues', there has been nothing about you to indicate that you are anything more or less than just a cool person.


----------



## edX (Apr 29, 2002)

oh, well i guess nkuvu didn't want to answer that question. ok. i would take the story about fighting as a kid as being a sign of being male, but that would probably be sexist of me. 

so i have completely replaced all the parts in one of the toilets this weekend. I feel like a real man now. I have never done anything more than adjust the chain or bend the ball. I felt foolish when i found out how basically easy it really was. I also sprayed to kill spittlebugs on some of the plants in the front yard. and i changed the filter on the pond. I had put in some de-algae stuff a few days ago and the filter was just clogged with loose algae already. i figure i am going to have to do it several times over the next couple of weeks. good thing i made the filter easy to get to.

i also took a 5 and a half hour nap on friday and it has thrown me off on sleep ever since. but it is actually in a good way. i have been going t bed earlier and getting up earlier. maybe i can keep that up for a while.

oh, and i ate the first radishes out of my garden. They were a little small still, but they were very tasty. I love radishes right out of the ground.


----------



## Klink (May 1, 2002)

Maybe he's just shy Ed.  

Heya nkuvu, I don't think we've been properly introduced. Kink at your disposal.
If I could take a stab at this, I think you're male. I remember hearing a conversation in the bar mentioning you were once married or still have a wife. You know how it is when a person gets a few drinks in them.  

Ed, speaking of toilets... I have a toilet story for you today.
Got up this fine morning and found my feet in a cold puddle of water on my bathroom floor.? Arg! My toilet had over flowed! Dagnam! I know what this means... It's been raining here the last couple of days and giving my sewage pipes a workout. Looked out my back window and sure enough, the drainage pipe is backed up. I said I knew what this meant right? Sewage trap clog. Love it, pushing turd before my first cup of coffee. So off to the trap, push out a ball of toilet paper, wooooosh! Sewage thrusts out the pipe and all over my arm! Ugh!
Gotta love city livin.
....off to take a shower.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 1, 2002)

hmmm...now that sucks!.... you got the short end of the stick this morning 

I can say with certainty that that never has hapoened to me


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 1, 2002)

Hi everyone! Thought i would re-insert myself into this conversation before my post avg. drops through the floor. 

So, Ed, have any good stories? How about some late 70's stories? 

Looks like you had to be my first and only victim in the fantasy baseball league. Everyone has to begin somewhere.

Other than that, it has just appeared that I have sucked since teams have scored weel when they were playing me, be some act of fate.  

So what have I missed? It'ss been about two weeks since I poster here last.

What's everyone's favorite song? I was just listening to "more than a feeling" by Boston, and it was fun. but problably not my favorite.

Hi again!


----------



## Klink (May 2, 2002)

Eh, that wasn't the first time for me  but...
By the time I left for work in the early afternoon, the sun broke out. It was gorgeous! Had 5 meaningful minutes soaking up the sun's energy. Was almost meditative. Nice. So the day went well despite the morning glories. Spent the rest of the day building out a new subnet at work.

...day in the life.

Hey Phillll, good to hear from you again.
Boston... hehe. I was one of those guys that had a Boston painting on the back of their denim jacket in Grade School '84. Tom Scholz rocked hard! haha. In High School, I remember when Boston Third Stage came out after a 10 year absence. It was so hyped back then in '86. Ahh the memories...


----------



## dlookus (May 2, 2002)

"...day in the life. "

Is that your favorite song. It is a good one (Beatles for all those who didn't know. I guess you have to add "A" in the beginning though.) Mine is kind of the opposite. "Once in a Lifetime." Don't think I'm lame because it's from the one album I've mentioned before.

Klink: I had all kinds of plumbing problems in my apartment in Brooklyn. Come to think of it, I have problems in my house now.

Advice for anyone buying a house: make sure the plumbing is solid. If it's not you might find yourseld cutting holes in walls and ceilings.


----------



## nkuvu (May 2, 2002)

Not trying to be quiet or anything -- just haven't been reading all threads recently... 

Edit: Forgot to ask: Ed, do you remember which thread my eye pic is in?  I know I have two copies of the pic, one that was normal, one that was run through Photoshop's watercolor filter.  The watercolor made my lashes ultra-dark, but still looked cool.  (No, I wasn't wearing mascara, honest!  )


----------



## tagliatelle (May 2, 2002)

That Compaq notebook is agressing me. The iBazar exam about the GSMservicesproject that is the "reason" for the merger between HP and Compaq. Steve Jobs his book is lying in my eyes. Does you know that he has already factured 4 childs.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 2, 2002)

That Compaq notebook is making me angry. The iBazar exam about the GSMservicesproject is the reason for the merger between HP and Compaq. Steve Jobs, his book looks appealing in my eyes. Did you know he has already created 4 children?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 2, 2002)

Gateway is making ME mad 
I just saw an add on TV for a gateway laptop that LOOKS LIKE A f*****ING iBOOK!!!!!!... damn copycats  

Admiral
PS: is "stayin' alive" making a comeback? I've found A LOT of remixes of it


----------



## Klink (May 3, 2002)

dlookus,
I think it's a good one too. I like the song and the group in general, but it wasn't my favorite Boston song. I don't know what my fave is, it's been a while I went through their catalogue. In a minute I'll be looking for that denim jacket I had. hehe
Gimme a Head's cut and I'll be happy too. Great tune. The opposing meanings you pointed out are neat too. And Addy started 'a day in the life' in the convo Monday in his thread. 
Nah I wouldn't rib you about liking what you like.
...unless it was really strange and it embarrassed you immensely. 

Good house tip. I'd want solid plumbing and be network friendly. 

How's the pup doin?


Herve,
Why is Compaq aggressing you? I must confess, "aggressing me" had me on the floor today. I could see you with a cape, armed with your free paper, fending off a violent aggressing Compaq notebook that has eyes for your apple tree!

So it seems you're really digging into your Steve Jobs book. Give us some poop from time to time.


Bling,
Herve would have to answer that Bling. Translating is an art, isn't it?



Addy,
If it is, I'm breaking out my white suit with the wide lappels. Meet you at the Disco. Hahaha. 
What's cool to me about the Bee Gee's, is those guys can really sing their butts off! They're even more amazing together as a unit. I'll like to poke fun, but they deserve some praise.


nkuvu,
You still catchin up on reading?


----------



## tagliatelle (May 3, 2002)

I think that it is the eMac that is agressing Compaq!


----------



## Klink (May 3, 2002)

Wha! No cape?


----------



## tagliatelle (May 3, 2002)

Do you think that a Pentium fanless notebook with a midiport is not suitable for music, or as you learned me a notebook with a fan that only works when it is getting too hot?


----------



## Klink (May 3, 2002)

I think both are suitable for how you use them. I guess that's what it comes down to, what suits you. And I'll throw in a 'generally speaking' here.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 3, 2002)

I don't ask me this question. I have never heared 1 musicpiece with noice from a fan on the radio!


----------



## Valrus (May 3, 2002)

Herve, are you French? The translation "I don't ask me" sounds to me like a literal translation of "Je ne me demande pas," which technically would mean "I don't wonder," or maybe "I don't worry about that."

Just wondering...

-the valrus


----------



## tagliatelle (May 3, 2002)

In dutch it is "Ik stel mij niet die vraag.". I am paid a little more for my knowledge of French.


----------



## nkuvu (May 3, 2002)

No, Klink, I'm all caught up.  I read a _little_ faster than you seem to think...


----------



## edX (May 3, 2002)

he he, maybe i am caught up too. 

nkuvu - the eye pic was in the 'show us your face' thread that Phil (Matrix Agent) started a long time ago. It must have been the one that you altered. so i am assuming you are a manly man like the rest of us 

if anybody else asked me a meaningful question, please repeat it. i am getting hard of hearing these days 

well, the kitchen cabinets and new drawers are finished. they paint tomorrow and the linolium is supposed to be laid on mon or tues.  I want my routine life back. I want to be able to walk without stepping over something!!

i have also been dealing with something tearing up the pond at night. It is funny, i have never glued the rocks around the pond together and haven't had a problem with any of them getting knocked over. But the last two nights almost all the plants have been pushed over and moved around. if it happens again, i think i will stay up all night and watch for the felon!!


----------



## Klink (May 4, 2002)

nkuvu - "You're pretty quick with the digits too. 800+ posts in ~2 months.", said the tortoise to the hare. 


*Shouted for the hard of hearing*

I can't say I envy this part of home improvements, Ed. Construction breaking up those cozy patterns we love to adhere. Am feeling for you here Ed. Let's hopes those paint fumes don't chase you out of the house.
Your pond... Probably some big raccoon marking up his territory in competition with your de-algae strategy. Let's see who wins.  Ed keep us posted.


Herve, "you won't concern yourself with the question, 'does the equipment matter in the end'. 'No, it doesn't or shouldn't'",  is what I think as well. The radio example is spot on. The average listener (and some seasoned professionals) would not hear extraneous 'system fan noise' (or most objectionable "noises" below the audio spectral noise floor) in radio transmissions. We can go so far as to say source materials as well with some examples (live recordings). Masking is a complex perceived effect.
To bring this back to my previous reply. ...what suits you. It's all very subjective isn't it. What you deem an acceptable system might not be what someone else sees as an acceptable system. Then the question beckons, does it truly effect the value of the end product in how it's experienced.
We both think no.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 4, 2002)

Pa 
Doe Maar 

Zoals je daar nu zit, je haren bijna wit. 
De rimpels op je handen 
Zo vriendelijk en zacht, 
wie had dat ooit gedacht, 
je bent zoveel veranderd 
Ik werd niet wat je wou, 
maar papa luister nou. 
Ik doe de dingen die ik doe, 
met mijn ogen dicht 

Jij was heel wat van plan, 
maar daar kwam weinig van, 
Ik lever geen prestaties. 
Ik heb niet veel geleerd, 
deed alles net verkeerd, 
heb moeite met relaties 
Ik loop niet in de rij, 
ik breek en vecht me vrij 
En doe de dingen die ik doe, 
met mijn ogen dicht 

Knoop je jas dicht, doe een das om, 
was eerst je handen. 
Kam je haren, recht je schouders, 
denk aan je tanden. 
Blijf niet hangen, recht naar huis toe, 
spreek met twee woorden. 
Stel je netjes voor, eet zoals het hoort 
en zeg u. 

Ik sta hier en ik zing, 
ik doe gewoon mijn ding. 
Dat moet je accepteren. 
Ach luister nou toch pa, 
het is nog niet te laat. 
Want leven kun je, leren. 
Ik weet niet waar ik sta, 
loop niemand achterna, 
maar doe de dingen die ik doe, 
met mijn ogen dicht. 

Knoop je jas dicht, doe een das om, 
was eerst je handen. 
Kam je haren, 
recht je schouders, 
denk aan je tanden. 
Blijf niet hangen, 
recht naar huis toe, 
spreek met twee woorden. 
Stel je netjes voor, 
eet zoals het hoort 
en zeg u. 

My favorite dutch song from Doe Maar (famous dutch popgroup)
It is called Dad but it sounds like With My Eyes Closed.
Is it possible to have it in English?


----------



## nkuvu (May 4, 2002)

> so i am assuming you are a manly man like the rest of us


I will neither confirm nor deny this.    I do take it as a compliment that you had to ask in the first place, Ed.  I hate being stereotyped to one gender or another.

I do have to say that I am happy that we are renting our place.  A guy I work with has been spending all his free time constructing a vanity wall.  You know, a wall with the sole purpose of hiding pool equipment?  He's spent a lot of time and effort to make the cement wall match the rest of the walls around the pool.  Another co-worker is re-landscaping his yard entirely, pulling out "ugly" trees and trying to find "attractive" but native trees.  I think he's nuts -- but it is his yard, after all.  If he wants to live with a yard filled with 6-foot holes, who am I to argue?

I found the pic -- definitely the watercolored pic.  I'll see if I can dig up the original.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 4, 2002)

Klink
Member



Registered: Apr 2001
Posts: 494 
 Re: Smart 
Too bad you didn't post this on the board. We could have made it another conversation. People are interested in who you are. But yeah, we are thinking the same way. 


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hervé Hinnekens wrote on 05-04-2002 11:14 AM: 


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I think both are suitable for how you use them. I guess that's what it comes down to, what suits you. And I'll throw in a 'generally speaking' here.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



In reality it means that buying a computer will not be a condition to change the result in a done exam. 

yours sincerely, 
Hervé 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## edX (May 7, 2002)

well we've survived the paint and the kitchen is going back to usable for a few days. (still not sure whe the linolium is being laid.) We had the old lady's son and some of his friends out on sunday to help with moving some big furniture pieces. even with 4 of us, it was tough work. 

I think part of my problem with having the house so disrupted is it reminds me of the move here was very stressful for me. I had to wait until close to the last minute to do anything since i was recovering from surgery at the time and all but one of my friends flaked out on helping me. (nothing too serious - let's just say i'm not pain in the ass anymore ) at anyrate, i reconnect with that time period emotionally whenever we start decorating and it is very uncomfortable. 

go herve go. sing it buddy.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 7, 2002)

That was great I stayed longer than usual in Brussels and when I went home everything was cleaned.


----------



## Klink (May 15, 2002)

Went out into the light today (jury registration). But my home was _not_ cleaned when I returned. How does one explain this?


----------



## nkuvu (May 15, 2002)

It's because you didn't go to Brussels, Klink.


----------



## Klink (May 16, 2002)

hehe
...or return to Leuven.


----------



## edX (May 16, 2002)

klink - have your home delivered to my doorstep by 10:30 am pst and i will see to it that it is cleaned. we are having the official cleaning ladies here tomorrow for pre-party cleaning. i am sure they could spare a few minutes to put your place in shape while they're at it. 

it is amazing, the disorganized construction mess is starting to rapidly dissapear. of course, it is being replaced by the reorganized (and i can't find anything anymore) look.  

and the fishies were really active and fun to watch today. I am not sure if they are finally starting to feel at home or if they are all going crazy before they die.


----------



## Klink (May 16, 2002)

Hmm, official cleaning ladies. They wear the cute uniforms?

PST, EST, MT, what's a few hours between friends.


----------



## edX (May 16, 2002)

sorry, no uniforms. 

the thing i hate is having to clean up so they can clean. of corse i hate having them misplace and break things too, so i guess i will do it. and my hours are telling me to go to bed now so that i can get up early enough to get that done before they arrive.

buenos noches.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 20, 2002)

3   
www.cakes.com


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

Ed! It seems like herve pulled out shows from the dead 
Whatisthecake.com ?


----------



## edX (May 21, 2002)

hey, i never considered these threads dead. i just ran out of time and energy to post to all of them for awhile. i was planning on reviving them about now anyway.

so i think i am back. no more major daily projects. of course i need to realy turn my focus back to my school work so i will still not be at the insane level i was before but i should be quite active again. I may even start getting up early enough to post something in the morning before your lunch break. 

I guess i still find it both amusing and ironic that some people seem to live to get enough posts for a congrats thread and then don't participate in it and it dies a quick death. such a hollow achievement. Now i am not talking about the more dedicated tech helpers like testy and rharder, but rather about some of the younger crowd. I surely hope they are ooking for something more in life than their 15 minutes of fame.

so continued good luck with your finals!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 21, 2002)

Thanks Ed 
Well young ones will be young ones 
I think we should have more tech discussion but in the "off season" so to speak I dont think we have that much to say, with teh exception of a few incidents here and there of peopel having tech problems.  Most discussions start just prior to the start of a big event or announcement like MWSF or MWNY reaching their climax then and then the momentum carries the conversations until they die off.

Its kinda sad to see people posting BS though to increase their post count, we seem to be having more "nummi" like posters(before nummi's reform that is )

Once I am done with finals I have a few projects to tend to  like creating a russian grammar reference and overhauling my web site  (as well as creating a few music mixes for friends....promises promises promises )

Admiral


----------



## RacerX (May 28, 2002)

Ed, your looking so much _younger_ these days. Not just younger, your birthday has change to a completely different month too! (strange that it would be the same month as Admiral and myself  )

That date looks very familiar to me... hmmm... let me see... 



Maybe if I pull the battery out of my system it'll come to me.


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

ok, what gives? it still has the correct info in my user cp profile. I don't know what you associate 12/31/69 with, but for me it was the night before i was in calif. for the first time - we spent the night in arizona and drove into LA on the 1st of 1970. I guess that was the day i first became a resident of Calf. that new year's day was a very meaningful one for me.

of course i wouldn't really mind being about 12 yrs younger


----------



## RacerX (May 28, 2002)

Other then the fact that I was still an only child at that time, I think that is the date that Mac OS X defaults back to if the battery goes out. As I recall Mac OS 9 jumps all the way back to 1904 (though I have never found out why).

So how are the people who don't remember your birthday supposed to know when it is so they can give their best wishes? 

(We talked about the events that also makes that date special other than the fact that it is your birthday, so I don't think I'll be forgetting.  )


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

ok, so what did you do to change my birthday and how do i get it back since the changes i make for it in user profile don't do anything. or is something screwed up and i should report this to admin? 

and if it wasn't you, what were you doing that you noticed it in the first place?


----------



## RacerX (May 28, 2002)

It wasn't me! And yes, if you can't make change to it (and more importantly if _you_ did set it to that date), then Admin needs to know.

Actually I couldn't remember the date that we bombed Nagasaki, and it seems easier to look up your birthday than do a search on the net for the date (which I had to do anyway  ).


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

weird. i pm'd admin. i wonder if this is a bug or somebody hacking and playing a joke on me.  i also wonder how long it has been like that.  But iguess as long as i am looking younger i should enjoy it, huh?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

LOL, how wierd... well, the boards have had a few problems in the last week, anyway. But hey, Ed, all you need to do is zap your PRAM (hold down Command+Option+P+R when you wake up in the morning)...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 28, 2002)

lol 
Ed you shouldb e priviledged to be considered a december child


----------



## Klink (May 28, 2002)

Hey I want in on this, zapping your PRAM and becoming 12 years younger. Is this some new software option?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 28, 2002)

YOu have to ask your significant other to perform an OS based PRAM zap since you cant rach the option- apple - p -r buttons all on your own


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Yeah, I think it might even require two people... :O


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

ok, how is zapping pram going to effect info being transmitted from the site to my computer and yours. If this were on my computer alone, then maybe, but you all see it so it is not with my computer.

Gee, it feels great to be in my thirties again. anybody want to go climb Mt. Everest or something?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Um... no. But Ed, by all means, if ya want to climb it, go right ahead *remembering that Simpsons episode with Homer climbing the tallest mountain in Springfield, lol*


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 28, 2002)

Dont forget the applebars ed


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

applebars?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Oh yeah... the applesauce bars that are supposed to work wonders for your overall health... Ed, you don't KNOW those? *gasp*


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 29, 2002)

I have never heard of them.  Do they taste good ?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

I don't know, they're from that Simpsons episode I was talking about a while back. One of the better episodes, too


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

yea, simpson's food. that's just what i need. radioactivity included free of charge 

I am so excited - my lily of the nile (agypanthas) plants have got blooms started on them. they haven't bloomed in about 3-4 years!! my moving them to a new spot seems to have paid off. and i have chamomile plants that are starting to bloom. i never could get chamomile to even stay alive before. and..and.. I could go on and on with all the samll wonders and rewards that are manifesting in the yard right now. plus, my neighbor who is moving gave me quite a bit of firewood. there will be fires in the fireplace next winter!!!

i am also perplexed at how warm our weather is staying. My office got so hot today that i had to go outside to cool down (imac heat + climate heat > climate heat alone ). This is going to make getting refocused on my school work harder if it continues. 

plus the GF starts 11 days of vacation after tomorrow. She will be gone to the sierras with her family on monday, but she will be here and wanting me to do things until then. She tries to give me my space to study, but she always seems to want something right when i am the most focused and it really unfocuses me.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 30, 2002)

> She tries to give me my space to study, but she always seems to want something right when i am the most focused and it really unfocuses me.



lol...women ed! women 
They are always so contradictory


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

Oh yeah, the applebar episode.
They were just chinese newpapers 

congrats on the lily of the nile Ed.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 30, 2002)

actually I think they were japanese


----------



## Klink (May 31, 2002)

Hello.
Some people call me the space cowboy.
Some people call me the gangster of love.
Some people call me Maurice.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 31, 2002)

"And that's something everyone can enjoy."


----------



## edX (May 31, 2002)

cause i speak of the pompitous of love.

I'm a space cowboy, bet you weren't ready for that
I'm a space cowboy, you know you know where it's at


wow, talk about flashbacks. you dregged up an old theme song for my life. I even had boots, the hat and a suede leather suit coat. The hat had a scarf for a hat band - ala Hendrix style.  Fast Eddie was what most people knew me as. (I'll never forget somebody yelling out "Fast Eddie" in the San Diego State Bar from across the room with about 100+ people in the room, just as the band stopped playing )

same time period in which it was easy to live another song - 

"woke up this morning and i got myself a beer..." 

oh, to be young and stupid again.   (ok, i admit, i would pass on that )


----------



## Klink (May 31, 2002)

Sugar for your morning coffee.

Keep your eyes on the road, your hands upon the wheel.

hehe. I was 4 when this was released, but the radio stations were playing it well into the 80's. They were quite popular with my crowd too. Remember having to learn a few of their hits for cover bars gigs and summer Pagan biker parties.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 31, 2002)

Some people call me Hervé.


----------



## Valrus (May 31, 2002)

Ahhh, weird. We just had a spontaneous Pink Floyd outbreak in nkuvu's congrats thread. 

-the valrus

p.s. Herve, there's a reason for that.


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

ok, now i'm a moderator - you can all congratulate me again 

 

oh and congratulations to Tolya who is my comoderator in this forum and in the big news/rumors forum.  i get to read the classifieds myself. If only i had money to spend on the things people are selling 


see ya in the Congrats to ack ack ack ack ack thread which i am on my way to resurrect now.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 6, 2002)

What a night! Just finished up. Looks like everythings is working on this AppleShare IP server I just set up (and if I missed something I'm sure I'll hear about it in the morning  ).

Back to slow dial-up service for me  .


----------



## Klink (Jun 6, 2002)

I think those phone calls might have their own special sounding ring.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2002)

YOu guys go to bed late 
lol...I got to be at 10 (EST)  -- I was so beat, I couldnt even open my vietnamese book to study 


The only time I stay up till 2-3-4 in the morning is when I am vacationing and I party all night 

Ed... I was meaning to ask you something yesterday but I forgot  -- maybe ity will come to me later on lol


Admiral


----------

